# January / February 2022 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A thread for anyone undergoing treatment in January or February 2022.

goodluck.


----------



## singlemamatobe

Hi  It looks like I am alone here but I thought I’d get started in case anyone else is waiting in the wings. I am located in Canada but am traveling to Greece for a FET in two weeks. I am VERY anxious about traveling right now (and leaving my 16 month old behind) but I have already invested four months (and $$$) into this cycle and am turning 45 in March so I am just forging ahead. Anyone else cycling right now?


----------



## Emz7986

Hi! You are not alone 🤗 I am currently starting my second cycle of IUI this month having gonal f injections daily to stimulate my ovaries, on CD 6 today with a scan and bloods on CD 10. Hoping I will be ready for the IUI end of next week 🤞🏼🤞🏼.

I can’t even imagine how stressed and anxious you must be having to travel for treatment in the current climate! Bless you. Sending you good wishes and a safe journey ✈


----------



## singlemamatobe

Hi! Best of luck to you! Hope all goes smoothly…for both of us


----------



## wotsit987

Hi @singlemamatobe @Sharry @Emz7986

I am also in my first IVF cycle now!
I am very nearly 40 and have endometriosis (previously treated but looks like it’s returned i less than 2 years) and been TTC #3 for 4 years.

Currently in the down reg stage but has been prolonged as one ovary is freestyling and the other looks like it has endo on again . Being re-scanned this week to see if we can hopefully progress to stims?!

Trying to remain zen but not easy! Hoping we are all lucky and it works this round?! x


----------



## singlemamatobe

Just here to vent that I am scheduled to travel overseas for my FET in 5 days and I have just tested positive for Covid. I don’t know what this means yet but it is so frustrating and I know I am not the only one who has had fertility treatments impacted by this monster. 😞


----------



## Emz7986

@singlemamatobe oh no!! So sorry to hear you have covid! I can’t even begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now! Will you have to cancel your FET? I hope your symptoms are not too bad, sending you lots of love and keeping my fingers crossed that it won’t affect your treatment x

hi @wotsit987 how is everything going? Did you have your scan? Hoping you got good news 🤞🏼🤞🏼

so just an update on my situation - I had a 18.5 follicle in my Left ovary on CD 10 and my bloods were good too showing raised oestrogen levels and a raised LH - this never usually happens! So had my trigger shot Tuesday and the IUI weds. Currently in a 3WW now - due to my trigger containing HCG 🙈🙈. I’m quite sore from the IUI still but hoping this is normal 😬😬

good luck ladies xx


----------



## wotsit987

Oh no @singlemamatobe that is so frustrating! In the UK it stops the cycle if you test positive at the egg collection phase. Really hope you are not feeling too poorly and don't have to put everything on hold. I'm terrified of this happening too but you cant isolate forever eh? Really hope you find a way forward.

@Emz7986 that is great news to get so many follicles!!! wow! Fingers crossed it does the trick. 3WW is tough though! hope you have lots of plans so that it flies by!

I had another scan and bloods that showed by oestrogen had come down a bit but still not enough to start stims so have to go back again this week for yet more bloods and a scan and hoping this time is the one! Coming up to nearly 4 weeks of down reg now! They can still see endo on one side but said they should be able to get around it. Nothing is ever straight forward is it!?? Worried that due to age and endo that my EC levels will probably be low anyway.... but didn't think i have so much trouble even getting to that stage!! 

Keep finding myself googling IVF at 40 but the numbers are not encouraging.... keep trying to focus on the fact that in real life i know a few people it has worked for. Such a long process isn't it!


----------



## Zeddie

Hi all, I've mover here from the nov/dec thread as my treatment has spilled over into this year.

Sorry to hear you've been affected by covid, it such a difficult scenario to manage! I wish there was more recognition and protocols around that, we've managed by basically self isolating /having our own lock down which is pretty depressing if I'm honest. But I am nearly 42 and had various obstacles that delayed our first cycle so really want to be able to get through the next bit uninterrupted. 

We've been doing ivf with pgta (having the embryos biopsied). Had one cycle with none usable, one stimulation cycle where I ovulated before the egg collection (cancelled in the theatre while I was sedated 😒 This is rare, please don't let this scenario worry you!). Last one was much better, more fertilised eggs as we did ICSI - and we have one usable embryo after the pgta and will retest two that had no results. Obviously would have liked more we could transfer, but given my age we aren't planning for more than one child (of we are that lucky) and one good one is good. Feeling much more nervous about this stage of the process, it feels much more real and less clinical. 

My period is due in the next week so doing the FET process in January and February.

Good luck everyone and hope the process goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Brighton24

Hello Everyone - I am starting FET this week, day 1 tomorrow. I have done a few embryo freezes (donor sperm) in my mid 30s and am sort of going it alone now as my 14 year relationship broke down a year ago. I was devastated but feel ready now to be carrying on. I am quite nervous to finally be able to be in a position to transfer. I am 41 now and have moved 500 miles from where I lived the last 20 years, and new job etc so hope very much to find support and to be able to support others in this group. 

I am based in Scotland now but will travel to London for transfer (I have 27 day 2 embryos frozen and 2 day 5 blasts). They will thaw all 27 and transfer the best two blasts. 

I have thyroid issues and PCOS and am being treated as positive for antiphospholipid syndrome so may not be straightforward. I also tend to get endometrial polyps so I am extra apprehensive (especially given my age too). 

I am in a new relationship and my new partner is very excited. 

Hope to hear from you all as the days go by  

B XX


----------



## Lola425

Hi everyone, I'm new to fertility friends and hopefully starting stimms next week but it'll depend on my FSH levels. This is my first time doing IVF. I just turned 40, lucky to have one child conceived naturally who is now 2, and had two miscarriages before her. We've been trying for a sibling for a year (whereas those earlier pregnancies happened after a couple of months each time), and my FSH has gone up from 10 to almost 16 over the past six months. Yikes! Hoping that DHEA, acupuncture, CoQ10, healthier diet etc plus the oestrogen priming protocol will help bring my levels so we can begin. The plan is to do two back-to-back ICSI cycles and then PGS-testing any embryos that hopefully result. (PGS or PGT-A - I think they're the same thing!) Trying to stay calm before next week since I understand stress can affect FSH but of course that is stressful in itself!

@singlemamatobe good luck to you! So great you are doing this. We just travelled abroad and found it smoother than it has been at other times since the pandemic began. Hope you get some Greek sunshine too.

@Brighton24 I'm sorry about the end of your long relationship, but good for you for forging ahead and that's great your partner is excited. Best of luck!

@Zeddie It sounds like I'm trying to do something similar to you. Did you do anything differently before your most recent cycle to get a better result? Good luck!

@wotsit987 I think lots of people have success with IVF at 40! But maybe it just takes a bit longer... I'm not very good at being patient so this is going to be tough for me...


----------



## missl73

Hi everyone, I’m expecting to do a natural FET in Feb. I have a 20-month old son conceived via IMSI who was born in the first lockdown. Before we had him I had 5 cycles (fresh and frozen) including a miscarriage, a freeze-all and a cancelled cycle due to poor response so I feel like an old hand. I’m not really expecting this cycle to work it feels like a bit of a freebie so prepping myself mentally to do a fresh cycle in March if it doesn’t. Feels a bit strange going back into this process but also very different second time around, I’m a lot more relaxed than I was last time. Wishing you all the very best of luck xx


----------



## Brighton24

Good evening Everyone, 

Hope today has been alright? 

@singlemamatobe how are you feeling and has your clinic been able to advise? 
@Emz7986 I am hoping you are having less pain since the IUI - It shouldn't really hurt but can cause cramping which I would assume will have resolved by now? What is your official test date and are you taking progesterone as well? 
@wotsit987 that sounds like you are having to really test your patience!! Fingers crossed you are very very close to moving onto the next stage. I don't have endometriosis but have a few friends who struggle with it. Do hope you can report back to say it's all good to go soon! 
@Zeddie looks like you and are are doing FET fairly similar timing. I am starting my letrozole which I take for 5 days tomorrow and then I will trigger when follicle/lining ready. I am guessing that will be about 14 days away. I am definitely feeling more nervous now that actually making it to transfer stage is more imminent. 
@Lola425 Sounds like you've had a tricky time trying to conceive this one and hope very much that you get a good number from these cycles. I know what you mean about trying to minimise stress levels! Thanks for kind words re my relationship ending. It really has been a rough ride but I am at least now not swimming in stress hormones. It is hard to be in a new relationship and a big ask but I am also okay to do this alone and so there is no true pressure from me on the new person who thinks it is all wonderful anyway. We shall see. I am really very nervous. 
@missl73 hello! Is this embryo from the same batch as your son? 

Hope you all have a nice evening - I have not long moved into my new flat and there is a whole room full of boxes calling but so is my wee dog and a cuddle on the sofa! 

Not much to report here other than I will start my stimulation drug tomorrow. My clinic seem to start on day 2 now regardless of whether baseline scan has been performed. I will have my first scan on Saturday which is day 3. 

I am worried also because I have not told work about this. I have only been in position since October so I worry I will be judged if it works. I have spent much of my life delaying treatment for fear of how it would impact on work and what people would say but I feel I have run out of time. I have to be in post a year (NHS) before I qualify for maternity pay so, I want to just start trying. So, not only am I thinking about what ifs, I also will need to call in sick for scans and transfer day and keeping fingers so tightly crossed for a weekend appointment!!!! 

Okay, have a happy evening everyone  B


----------



## singlemamatobe

So now we officially have a group! I am excited to hear how everything develops for everyone.

I am recovered and headed to Greece tomorrow! My clinic was comfortable just delaying the start of progesterone by up to 4 days so I was able to move my flights. Having just had covid, I feel a lot more comfortable as it’s so much less likely that I’ll get stuck somewhere away from my baby. Embryo transfer on the 25th so keep me in your thoughts. 

Thanks for all of your positivity so far. Much appreciated. 💕💕💕


----------



## wotsit987

@singlemamatobe that is great news!! So stressful so doesn’t sound like it impacted too much in the end which is great! Do you still have to do a PCR test for the new clinic?
I had another scan this week. My hormones looked better and my cyst has popped (apparently good) so they said I could start stims…. Yay!
However, simultaneously I started bleeding again a couple of days before the scan. They didn’t seem too concerned at the scan but I still have a light flow even now (day 6!)?! I assumed it was because the hormone levels had dropped. But now I need the lining to thicken up…. not keep shredding?! I have no idea how long the lining takes to get to the right thickness….. just hoping the drugs and hormones have time to do their thing. Will find out more this week…. And in the meantime have just spent a fortune on pomegranate juice?! Who knows if it actually does anything but figure it’s worth a try 🤪
How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## MSJ

Hi All,
I’m 46 and preparing for my 1st FET. I had my 3rd surgery for endometriosis in Nov21, and have been downregulated since. 1st with zoladex (horrible menopausal side effects), then with fertility clinic supercure while we prepare. Been on Prognovya, dexamethasone, aspirin and clexane. Had intralipids on Friday. They want to check bloods again today. I think they’re waiting to see when I can start the progesterone. My lining on Friday was 9 and oestrogen was 624. No idea what the optimal level for transfer is? We took a break for 2 yrs over Covid as needed immunes treatment.

I’m currently with ARGC where we have 3 frosties. Have 1 frozen embryo in Prague and eggs at CRGH. So have been all over the place. 
3 transfers and 2 banking all BFN. 2 previously surgeries to remove endometriosis resulted in natural pregnancies both times straight away but sadly miscarried both times. Hoping a more controlled approach with downregulating will help. 

@Brighton24 - I noticed your having a FET as well with letrozole. Can I ask which clinic you’re with? I’ve heard letrozole could be beneficial with endo sufferers but when I speak to the clinic they tell me it’s a stimulant so not appropriate for FET. Very confused  

@wotsit987 - we are fellow endo suffers! Where did you have your first lap? Many women with endo have been successful with IVF without needing further surgeries. Is it a cyst they can see on the scan?

I’ll do more personals later xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeddie

Hello all, hope you are doing well. 

@Lola425, I think the main difference between our two collection cycles was that we did ICSI the second time. The stim drugs and doses were slightly different but I am guessing the ICSI made the biggest difference.

@Brighton24 I think I actually confused the timing of the FET. I have an aquascan first, later this week and then the transfer next cycle. Feels like a lot of waiting now. 

I also started a job not too long before our first cycle and decided to tell my line manager before we started. I felt that made it easier to ask for the appointment times off (was meant to give a month's notice of any leave, but obviously ivf appointments are about our bodies and nothing else). She wasn't phased at all, I work in health and social care in a female dominated profession so I guess fertility and maternity issues are common. 

Unfortunately I struggled to combine the role, which needed me to be consistent and reliable with my work appointments, with the treatment and there was no blanket fertility leave just time for each appointment. When another big stressor came up in my life (parent in hospital) I left. I am now unemployed, jobhunting and doing private ivf - not great! The decision was all about not burning out and knowing that I will have done all I can re. trying for a family, so although it's hard now financially I still think it was right. Anyway, just having a ramble and a vent, my circumstance was quite specific and I think most employers are fine with the demands of the treatment. Also, it's your rights as an employee to take that leave - ACAS are a good source of info on this.

Bit nervous about the scan this week, it's more intrusive than a normal internal ultrasound, practising my deep breathing!


----------



## MSJ

Emz7986 - good luck with the 3ww, how are you feeling?

singlemamatobe - great that you have recovered and heading to Greece now, all the best for the embryo transfer 

Lola425 - have you had your fsh results back yet?

missl73 - congrats on your son and its great you’re trying for a sibling. It is strange getting back into the process, you have to prepare yourself mentally and emotionally to get back on the train

Zeddie - looks like we’re both doing FETs. It’s great you know that you have a pgta tested embryo
I’m also in a similar situation to you work wise, I’m currently unemployed as I struggled to juggle work with fertility treatment. My manager wasn’t supportive, and the workload piled onto me added too much stress, if I needed time off I was made to feel like a burden but didn’t taken into consideration all the extra hours I put in, so I left. It would makes things much easier to have a supportive manager. I think my experience of an unsupportive manager was an exception. HR were really good about it.
My last job was a contract and left to have my surgery and recovery. I’m now waiting until embryo transfer and 2WW before looking for work to avoid extra stress. I came to a point that I have to prioritise this over anything else. 

So Brighton24 - don’t worry about what other people will think or say, this is important. They don’t know what we have to go through.
At my previous work there were no guidance on taking time off for fertility treatment so was a bit hard to navigate. I didn’t realise ACAS has information on your right to take leave, does it specify for fertility treatment?


----------



## Lola425

Yes it's tricky with work - I don't want to tell my boss I'm doing IVF, even though I've worked at the same company for years (I just don't want the pressure of them wondering how it's going), but am going to tell him that I'm undergoing medical treatment and might be out of the office for appointments and also could have side effects. What have other people done? 

@MSJ I'm sure it's the right decision to leave a job that would have added so much to your stress at this time. You don't want to have any regrets about that and this does feel like a full-time job at times... I'm curious - why did you go from CRGH to ARGC? We looked at both. 

@singlemamatobe have you arrived in Greece yet? Sorry that covid delayed your flight initially but at least now you know you have several months of immunity at least! I got it at the beginning of January and am somewhat relieved I won't have to worry about it for a little while. 

I got my FSH results today and they went from 15.8 in December to 1.2 today, so I'm starting stimms for the first time tomorrow. This is obviously because of the oestrogen priming protocol (and maybe the DHEA), but I will still take it as a victory. I was really worried this morning since at my baseline scan the sonographer said she could only see 3-4 follices (my AFC in December was 9 and in July it was 16). But she said 'we're not supposed to count follicles at this baseline scan'. Could my AFC have really dropped from 16 to 4 in six months? Or do more follicles grow over the course of the month? Or as a result of the stimulation? 

We also found out my partner has some sperm DNA fragmentation issues so we're going to have to do ICSI instead of IVF, and that was a bit depressing for him. God what a rollercoaster it all is! @Zeddie so I'm glad to hear you had better results because of ICSI. Was that due to male factor in your case?


----------



## missl73

Sorry for no personals on this quick reply, @Lola425 we have MF infertility with high DNA fragmentation. On our successful cycle where we conceived our son we followed a strict sperm protocol to improve things which I highly recommend. From now until after your cycle, make sure your partner avoids hot baths, saunas etc. and keeps his balls cool - if he'll agree to do it my husband used to sit with a cold pack on them (over his boxers) for 30 minutes a day. Frequent ejaculation in the run up to treatment also helps (it clears out any dead cells and debris etc that can contribute to fragmentation) but obviously abstaining as per your clinic's advice in the couple of days before the actual day he needs to provide the sperm.

On AFC, I think it is likely just because of the timing of the scan so try not to worry. I know it's easy to get caught up in numbers but the cycle where we got my son I had half as many eggs as the one before it and was devastated but then all of them became blastocysts and we even got frosties when we only got one blast total from the previous cycle. There is always reason to be hopeful!

I always told work because we went through 6 cycles and a miscarriage and I was having to have so much time off and at short-notice it was easier to be honest. Totally understand not wanting to say. I'm not telling my new boss this time around because it's an unmedicated FET it's fewer appointments so I think I'll be able to juggle it but I will if we have to go through another cycle after this.


----------



## MSJ

Lola425- I think we went to ARGC because we were comparing price and success rates. On paper ARGC was a bit cheaper but because they do so many tests it all adds up. I’m happy with ARGC, the FET feels a lot more relaxed. I liked CRGH as well, as they were the ones that suspected my endo and got it diagnosed. We will go back to them for my eggs.
Are you with CRGH?

MissL73- just wondering were your previous FETs always natural? I’m doing a medicated one, I’m wondering if a natural one will be better next time if this one doesn’t work…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emz7986

Hi all! 

@Brighton24 I also work for the NHS although I have been in my current post for over 2 years I have told my line manager my situation and they have been so supportive and understanding. I’ve been allowed to change shifts and leave early for appointments/treatments with little to no notice and have found this has taken a huge amount of stress off me. I do also remember reading something in my contract regarding IVF treatments and allowing for reasonable adjustments to support you so may be worth looking at this.

My official test date is 2nd feb but as il be in a run of night shifts and DH is away with work we are going to test on Sunday so we can be together and il be 18 days post IUI - so hoping we will have an idea of the outcome of this cycle then. I’m on utrogestan 200mg 3 times a day as with all my medicated cycles my LP was still only 9-10 days. The cramps from the IUI went after afew days - I think it was because they had trouble locating my cervix it kept slipping to the side because of the secretions (although was told the secretions were a good sign that we had the timing right) so it took a while to get the catheter in the right place 🙈🙈 I think that caused the cramps afterwards I hope.

@singlemamatobe hoping everything went smoothly with yr ET and are getting on ok.

@MSJ thank you! I’ve been having cramps on and off and some nausea most likely due to the progesterone. Although I honestly think I imagine the cramps sometimes as I’m feeling so hypersensitive to every twinge and when I think about it I feel them and when I’m busy I don’t, our bodies are strange things at times 😂😂

@wotsit987 whats the pomegranate juice for? I’m intrigued!

hope you are all getting on ok this week, there is afew of us now so struggling to keep up with where everybody is in their treatments but wishing everyone the best of luck

xxx


----------



## missl73

MSJ said:


> Lola425- I think we went to ARGC because we were comparing price and success rates. On paper ARGC was a bit cheaper but because they do so many tests it all adds up. I’m happy with ARGC, the FET feels a lot more relaxed. I liked CRGH as well, as they were the ones that suspected my endo and got it diagnosed. We will go back to them for my eggs.
> Are you with CRGH?
> 
> MissL73- just wondering were your previous FETs always natural? I’m doing a medicated one, I’m wondering if a natural one will be better next time if this one doesn’t work…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My first FET was medicated and failed with a perfect 5AA blastocyst - I'm fairly certain because my progesterone levels were super low and not fixed until after transfer by which time it was too late. My body shuts off a little too well on Synarel and I don't respond well to synthetic estrogen - my lining got thinner and not thicker when they kept upping my dose because it was too thin. I never have lining problems on natural or fresh cycles. So we learnt that natural works better for me, when my own hormones are doing the work my body behaves itself much better! Also much nicer for me as cheaper and fewer hormonal side-effects! My son was concieved from a natural FET from the same batch of embryos as the one that failed and my progesterone levels were much higher when we weren't supressing my natural hormones than when I was only taking cyclogest.


----------



## Lola425

Yes I'm with CRGH - Dr Saab who seems great so far. I started the first injections last night (meriofert and fostimon) and have been pleased not to feel any side effects. I can't believe how complicated it is mixing all the powders and liquid! I guess it'll get easier with time. I never had any side effects from norethisterone, progynova and progesterone in the past so maybe my body isn't that sensitive? Who knows. 

Have you all been warned about not carrying anything heavy during your two weeks of stims? I'm a bit concerned since my toddler is pretty heavy and I can't imagine not carrying her or putting her into her cot. My doctor said it matters more the second week, so I guess I'm going to have to try. 

@missl73 That's interesting about how your body responds better to fresh rather than frozen transfers. And good you know that now!


----------



## missl73

That’s exciting you’ve started injections!! My clinic told me nothing I do in the 2ww is going to make a difference it’s all down to the genetics of the embryo. On both my cycles where I got pregnant I kept going to the gym and lived a completely normal life (without booze) so I wouldn’t stress too much about picking up your toddler. I really believe that but I know it’s hard when you want to feel like you’re doing all you can.


----------



## MSJ

@Lola425 - Dr Saab is good. I haven’t had stimms for a long time so have forgotten, but I think it’s best to just take it easy if you can as your body will be growing lots of eggs. I think I always felt a bit uncomfortable in the 2nd week of stimms for this reason. 

@Ems7986- the waiting is always the worst part, you seem quite relaxed considering, it’s normal to symptom spot and cramping sounds like a good sign. When you’re busy you’re probably just not thinking about it so don’t notice the cramps. I’m not sure if it’s better to keep busy or not

I had an unexpected call from ARGC embryologist yesterday afternoon to come in this morning as my bloods are ready to thaw the day3 embryo (which I transferred from Create) and to come in just incase the quality isn’t good when thawed so they can transfer, but if it survives the thaw well they’ll culture it to day 5. It was a top grade day 3, 8 cell grade 1 embryo but it didn’t survive the thaw! . I’m in a bit of shock at the moment. I hadn’t envisaged that it wouldn’t survive. This was my 1st ever FET so a bit naive. Apparently survival rates for day 3 are worse than day5, and they said something about Create had lasered it…I’m also wondering if transporting the embryo may have damaged it somehow…

I have 2 day 5 ones, quality not so great, which they will thaw on Sunday and call me in the morning to let me know if I should go in for transfer. It was all a bit of a haze, especially as I was by myself, I didn’t even ask how much time I’ll have from phone call to me coming into the clinic. I wanted to try and get some acupuncture before transfer if possible as well, as since I got the call yesterday (which I didn’t feel prepared for), didn’t sleep well and have been quite anxious. 
Hope and pray the 2 day 5 embryos will survive the thaw 
What’s peoples take on acupuncture before and after transfer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSJ

missl73 said:


> My first FET was medicated and failed with a perfect 5AA blastocyst - I'm fairly certain because my progesterone levels were super low and not fixed until after transfer by which time it was too late. My body shuts off a little too well on Synarel and I don't respond well to synthetic estrogen - my lining got thinner and not thicker when they kept upping my dose because it was too thin. I never have lining problems on natural or fresh cycles. So we learnt that natural works better for me, when my own hormones are doing the work my body behaves itself much better! Also much nicer for me as cheaper and fewer hormonal side-effects! My son was concieved from a natural FET from the same batch of embryos as the one that failed and my progesterone levels were much higher when we weren't supressing my natural hormones than when I was only taking cyclogest.


@missl73 Thanks for explaining, that’s good to know why you did natural instead of medicated, and at least you know as well albeit through trail and error. And natural seems a much nicer way to do things both financially and effect on your body. Sorry that the 5AA didn’t work. What were your progesterone levels on your failed medicated cycle vs natural cycle? Did they test it prior to transfer? 

Also, was wondering do they check both bloods and scan during your FET? I know some clinics only do scans. I had my last scan on Fri 21/1 which was 9.5, they did bloods oestradiol which was 638, then bloods 24/1 estradiol 537, then bloods 26/1 estradiol 555, progesterone 58.2. No more testing required. I’m wondering how do they know my body will be ready for transfer on Sunday for day 5/6 embryos? And is one progesterone testing sufficient, as I only took the cyclogest and hour before the test. I realise I am probably overthinking …


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singlemamatobe

Hi everyone! Just popping on to say that I traveled to Greece on Sunday, got delayed in London Monday due to a snowstorm in Athens (I could not make this up) but my nurse coordinator, Ruth, communicated with the clinic and we decided to push the transfer by one day. I am trying not to overthink the implications of this but the bit of research I did seemed positive. I had a simple transfer with many of the same faces as my previous transfer there that resulted in my son. It was my 8th transfer, total, and one of the better ones. I spent 48 hrs in an Athens paralyzed by a few inches of snow with no open restaurants and then had a straightforward (but 23 hrs long) journey home yesterday. I feel hopeful and am sitting here rooting for all of you! Official test day is the 7th of February but I am going to test on Day 9, the 4th. I think. I’m just enjoying being in the hopeful part of the 2ww. Please enjoy this picture of a snowman on the beach.


----------



## singlemamatobe

Lola425 said:


> Yes I'm with CRGH - Dr Saab who seems great so far. I started the first injections last night (meriofert and fostimon) and have been pleased not to feel any side effects. I can't believe how complicated it is mixing all the powders and liquid! I guess it'll get easier with time. I never had any side effects from norethisterone, progynova and progesterone in the past so maybe my body isn't that sensitive? Who knows.
> 
> Have you all been warned about not carrying anything heavy during your two weeks of stims? I'm a bit concerned since my toddler is pretty heavy and I can't imagine not carrying her or putting her into her cot. My doctor said it matters more the second week, so I guess I'm going to have to try.
> 
> @missl73 That's interesting about how your body responds better to fresh rather than frozen transfers. And good you know that now!


Hi, if you have quite a lot of follicles developing, your ovaries get quite big (mine were the size of grapefruits towards the end of both of my retrieval cycles) and too much sudden heavy lifting or physical exertion is thought it increase the risk of ovarian torsion. If you develop OHSS, like I did x 2, the risk continues beyond the retrieval day. So! I imaging if you have to pick up your toddler, you have to pick up your toddler but maybe now is a good time to practice having them crawling onto your lap and lifting with proper ergonomics. Just do your best and see how you feel.


----------



## missl73

@MSJ I’m sorry to hear your embryo didn’t survive the thaw, that must have been a horrible shock. I have my fingers crossed your Day 5 embryos do better. My progesterone levels on my failed FET were <30 but for my successful FET >100! I did a huge amount of reading around it at the time and although my clinic said it shouldn’t have mattered I don’t believe them. I don’t seem to have any trouble getting pregnant when the conditions are right.

@singlemamatobe how crazy who would have thought Athens would have trouble with a snowstorm! Congrats on your transfer and good luck with the 2ww.


----------



## MSJ

@missl73 thank you. Did they test your progesterone level on morning of transfer day? I’m worried about this as I’ve had no instructions from ARGC to test progesterone. I had bleeding during 2WW on my 1st transfer so worried this will happen again.

They’re usually on top of things but this time for the FET I didn’t even receive any instructions for transfer day. I’ve emailed them but they don’t answer phones at the weekend. Giving me anxiety not knowing.

@singlemamatobe congrats on the transfer and good luck!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## missl73

They tested the day of transfer which was too late, they put me on prontogest intramuscular injections but by that point the embryo hadn’t implanted. I’d be asking to be tested the day before transfer which is what they did on the next cycle so at least you can take an injection to boost the levels before the transfer.


----------



## singlemamatobe

MSJ said:


> @Lola425 - Dr Saab is good. I haven’t had stimms for a long time so have forgotten, but I think it’s best to just take it easy if you can as your body will be growing lots of eggs. I think I always felt a bit uncomfortable in the 2nd week of stimms for this reason.
> 
> @Ems7986- the waiting is always the worst part, you seem quite relaxed considering, it’s normal to symptom spot and cramping sounds like a good sign. When you’re busy you’re probably just not thinking about it so don’t notice the cramps. I’m not sure if it’s better to keep busy or not
> 
> I had an unexpected call from ARGC embryologist yesterday afternoon to come in this morning as my bloods are ready to thaw the day3 embryo (which I transferred from Create) and to come in just incase the quality isn’t good when thawed so they can transfer, but if it survives the thaw well they’ll culture it to day 5. It was a top grade day 3, 8 cell grade 1 embryo but it didn’t survive the thaw! . I’m in a bit of shock at the moment. I hadn’t envisaged that it wouldn’t survive. This was my 1st ever FET so a bit naive. Apparently survival rates for day 3 are worse than day5, and they said something about Create had lasered it…I’m also wondering if transporting the embryo may have damaged it somehow…
> 
> I have 2 day 5 ones, quality not so great, which they will thaw on Sunday and call me in the morning to let me know if I should go in for transfer. It was all a bit of a haze, especially as I was by myself, I didn’t even ask how much time I’ll have from phone call to me coming into the clinic. I wanted to try and get some acupuncture before transfer if possible as well, as since I got the call yesterday (which I didn’t feel prepared for), didn’t sleep well and have been quite anxious.
> Hope and pray the 2 day 5 embryos will survive the thaw
> What’s peoples take on acupuncture before and after transfer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m so sorry to hear that. I have shown up for a transfer only to hear that one embryo didn’t survive the thaw and it was shocking for me as well. It only happened once out of 15 embryos so I think it is rare but so disappointing. 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼 your Day 5 embryos do great! ❤


----------



## MSJ

Thank you @missl73 and @singlemamatobe

Both day 6 embryos survived the thaw and I’ve had the transfer on Sunday.
However, I felt upset with the way things happened. I didn’t get any pre transfer instructions which just added to the anxiety as didn’t feel I could prepare, was worried they’d forgotten to do the bloods for progesterone on transfer day (I did have to remind the nurse), and even though I had told them in advance I’m at least an hour away from the clinic and I’d like to have acupuncture before and had asked if they were able to give me a rough time when I might expect a call (they couldn’t tell me), they still only called me at 8.30am on Sunday to get to the clinic by 9.45 am. We had to get there in a rush as I was still in bed when I got the call and there were road closures which meant it was quite stressful trying to find new route to get there. I was late and was in straight away for transfer. My bladder was probably a bit too full or maybe because I wasn’t calm, he kept trying to relax me during the transfer, but it was uncomfortable. 
I always find transfers difficult and provokes anxiety, (1st transfer the speculum popped out!!) that’s why I wanted acupuncture before.

Anyway it’s done now and have to try and enjoy the hopeful part. But it was quite an emotional experience for me because of the heightened anxiety. 

How do other people find transfers and how did it go on your positive rounds? I’m wondering if being stressed and tight below will impact success..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missl73

@MSJ congratulations on being PUPO!! I'm sure those embryos are making themselves nice and comfortable in there. Sorry to hear it was a stressful experience, but I really don't believe that will have any baring on the result. If it offers any comfort, the transfer for my son he got stuck in the catheter and when the embryologist went to check it, it hadn't been transferred! I felt all anxious because that had never happened to me before, but it didn't mean anything bad and I obviously went on to get pregnant so just because it didn't all go smoothly it wasn't a disaster. Your number one job now is to be the cheerleader for those little embryos and trust your body to do what it needs to do. You've got this!


----------



## MSJ

Thank you for your reply @missl73 that’s us comforting to know. 

Does anyone take Ubiquinol during the 2ww after FET? Nurse seems to think I can keep taking it, I’m not sure…
Nutritionist had written at EC ( if a stims cycle) or pregnancy. Not sure if that means at ET or +VE pregnancy test 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missl73

Pretty sure I stopped taking it after ET last time.


----------



## Brighton24

Hello Everyone - I am very sorry I have not been very good at keeping up with everyone but I have now had a good read and catch up. 

Really sweet of those of you who took time to comment on telling employers or not and @Emz7986 I think you are right, there was something in my contract but I just can't face the feeling that I will be judged. People know I have a female partner and so, it is certainly planned and deliberate. I won't get maternity leave either but I am 42 this year and can't wait any longer so feel I should just go ahead now. In any case, for this cycle, things have worked out that I don't have to inform anyone. The transfer is on Friday (all being well) and I have asked to work from home that day and update records etc. How are you getting on now?

I can't scroll back to see who was asking me about Letrozole in terms of this being a medicated FET. It's used to just give a little more control over timing especially as I have PCOS and slightly irregular cycles but I do have almost monthly bleeds. I don't respond well to being fully shut down and I don't think I can pick up LH surge because of PCOS. So, letrozole acts as an oestrogen suppressor which boosts the FSH. You only take it for 5 days but it is a bit like clomid but has been found to have a less detrmintal effect on the lining quality (clomid can result in a thin lining). So, then once they see a good dominant follicle, you are triggered like with IVF or medicated IUI and they find it easier then in terms of planning for transfer. 

How are you doing @singlemamatobe? I loved the photo you posted? It looks a bit like one of the Great Lakes? Hope you're hanging in there, not long to go! 

@MSJ hope you are feeling a little better today? It sounds like a stressful week which could have been handled better by the clinic. I agree with others, I believe it is down to quality of the embryo that dictates success and it's so easy to worry that we may have influenced the outcome somehow through our behaviours. I tend to think that while the message is to avoid stress - I take this as unnecessary stress. So, I avoid situations that I have control over. This situation was outwith your control and it was not prolongued - It sounds as though you have some good strategies to "self-soothe" and so I am confident this will have undone any stress you experienced and more! I can totally empathise as when all my embryos were thawed on Monday, I got a call from the lab to say that a batch of 3 done when I was 33 at a different clinic - all 3 failed the thaw. I was taken aback by this 100% fail rate. This was of course buffered by the fact that 23 of the 24 done after this at my current clinic (LISTER) - I know someone asked this too? Might have been you? I was told it was because the other clinic used an older vitrification process but still...in processing this information I wondered how this would feel for someone who had been through this process 8+ years ago and had so much hope pinned on their 3 embryos and how it would feel to be left with nothing. I think because these were my youngest embryos - I assumed that at least 2 would be okay. That cycle went much worse than the subsequent cycles at the Agora, they were from a long protocol and I got 7 eggs of which 3 were mature. The other cycles each got 15 eggs and 12 fertilised and these were a short protocol. So, maybe it's not such a surprise but I still find myself ruminating on those 3. 

@Lola425 how are you getting on with the stimms? When is your next scan? I actually felt really well on stimms and hopefully, you maybe are too. Yes, mixing can be quite nerve wracking!!

In terms of where I am up to, at my second scan on day 9 (last thursday evening)- I had a large follicle (over 18mm) and lining was 7.4 mm so they triggered the following day. As above, 4 out of 27 day 2 embryos perished and I will get a call tomorrow to hear how many are progressing. I feel a lot of fear as I feel like this is my last chance, I have so much pinned on these embryos and just hope above hope this might be my time. I am trying not to dwell on the fear but I feel it physically anyway. I will fly to London Thursday and all being well, transfer 2 blastocysts on Friday morning. I am also taking baby aspirin, cyclogest 400mg twice daily and enoxaparin injections once daily. 

I am so sorry if I have missed folk - I will try to have a wee scroll again now and see. Truly hope everyone is hanging in there! XX B


----------



## Brighton24

Hi again,

Another read and I can see @Zeddie you were due to have an aquascan - have you had this yet and how did you get on? I have had similar to this, and a hysteroscopy without sedation (never again) but the aquascan was manageable - it was over quite quickly and the cramping I felt dissipated quite soon too. Hope very much you have it behind you and it was all good too?

@missl73 How are you getting on. I am a little confused as to what stage you are at? 

Better go do some housework before the night is over and I have to get up and do it all again tomorrow! 

I will update report from lab tomorrow xxx


----------



## Lola425

@MSJ yes congratulations on completing the transfer, though sorry it was so stressful! That is understandingly frustrating, but as others have said I'm sure won't have an impact on the outcome. Re ubiquinol: i have no idea about taking it during the 2WW, but given that it's mainly for egg quality then maybe it's done it's job already? Good luck!!

@Brighton24 sounds like we're on fairly similar schedules, though I'm planning to freeze any embryos that result from this cycle and do another one right away - so embryo banking. You got 27 embryos?? That's amazing!

@singlemamatobe I can't believe you had a snowstorm in Greece! That is incredible. A story to tell your child someday... I hope you are feeling okay and wish you lots of luck. 

I had my day 9 scan yesterday, 8 follicles (though a couple are very small) so it's looking much better than on my day 5 scan when they hadn't grown very much. This is my first ever IVF cycle so it's a relief that my clinic said I am responding to the stimms. So I've started taking cetrotide today and probably the trigger shot on Friday for egg collection on Sunday. I haven't felt any side effects from stimms at all which I started to worry about (am I not bloated because there aren't many eggs?) but I will try to just enjoy it. 

For egg collection, have most of you done light sedation or general anaesthetic? I'm not yet clear on what my clinic recommends. 

Also, on the subject of being told to relax being stressful in itself, I read a great essay by the authors of Big Fat Negative, based on the podcast of the same name, that basically said they were fed up being told 'to relax', when that just adds on to the stress/pressure of IVF, and that studies have actually been very inconclusive on whether stress impacts IVF outcomes (or fertility) at all.


----------



## missl73

@Brighton24 Good luck with your transfer on Friday, I hope it all goes smoothly. Not long to wait at all! I'm still waiting for my period so I can have my baseline scan, then my frozen transfer will be end of the month assuming lining grows ok. 

@Lola425 sounds like your body is responding well, a lot can change towards the end with stimms in my experience so you may see another big jump by your next scan. I never really had many side effects from stimming either so it's definitely not a sign of anything and nice for you if you're feeling well! I've always had my egg collections under general anesthetic. I know my clinic's policy due to Covid is to only do them that way at the moment they aren't offering a choice. So true about being told to relax adds to the stress. The cycle I conceived my son, I massively let go compared to my early cycles, allowed myself the odd glass of wine, didn't focus on trying to do everything "right" and clearly it didn't do any harm. This time around, I will just do whatever I need to to feel good knowing that the #1 factor is the genetics of the embryo and there is absolutely nothing I can do about that! 

@singlemamatobe not long now until your test day, I have my fingers crossed for you. @MSJ I hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy.


----------



## MSJ

Thank you everyone for your kind replies. Xxx

@Brighton24, all the best for the embryo thawing and hope your transfer goes smoothly. I’m sorry also that few of your embryos didn’t survive the thaw, if it was an older vetrification process then that might explain the poor thaw rate. I also wonder if transferring from one clinic to another might have had an impact. I transferred the d3 from Create to ARGC, so wonder if the transportation could have had an impact, or it could be that different clinic labs have different methods which they’re not used to. The nurse told me that Create had lasered the day 3 which they were surprised with. Anyway, I’m theorising, but it helped me make my decision not to transport my eggs from CRGH to ARGC.
I totally get it, the fear of having so much pinned on these embryos, this probably gets worse as we get older, but 27 embryos are amazing so I’m sure you will have some to transfer on Friday. 🙏

@Lola425, sounds like you’re responding well and 8 follicles is a good number. If you don’t have any bloating then that’s great. I think only time I had bloating was when I was on high stimms and they were worried about OHSS, but it turned out ok in the end. For egg collection at ARGC they used general anaesthetic and sedation at Create.
I was knocked out for both, so not sure what the difference is. I think with Ubiquinol it can help with implantation as well. I stopped taking it anyway and instead eat some brazil nuts every day! Totally agree being told to not to be stressed is stressful!

@missl73, thank you for all your information on your previous FETs. Logically I know you’re right it’s more to do with genetics than anything else. Hopefully you’ll be able to do start your FET soon, and hoping for good results. 

AFM - well the 2WW has been up and down and it hasn’t even been that long! The 1st couple of days I felt really hungry and tired and had stretching feeling on my tummy. It might just be that all the stress used up a lot of energy and side effects of the meds. Yesterday and today not so much symptoms. The odd twinge, I’m not sure if I’m imagining it or not! I was feeling nice and relaxed majority of yesterday, then in the evening had a massive wobble! My DH made dinner and made it chilli hot. I gobbled quite a bit down until I realised it was hot! Then I was really upset with him for not remembering that I wanted to try not eat anything spicy hot over the 2WW. He’s done this before a couple of times, and started thinking negatively about other times he’s done this and other things he’s done and felt like he wasn’t trying etc…so didn’t speak to him all evening. I realise I may have over reacted, and maybe acting unreasonably, so felt bad this morning. It was a mistake after all. And I know there’s mixed messages on whether you should eat spicy food after ET, but I wanted to be careful so that there were no what ifs. I think it’s because I feel I’ve been through a lot just to get these embryos in me (3rd surgery for Endo, downregulating for 2 mths with horrible side effects, stopped working). I had acupuncture this afternoon and feel more relaxed this afternoon, although tired, so will try keep that up… will try to remember it is more to do with genetics! I don’t think DH will be doing that again anyway…


----------



## Brighton24

Hello,

That sounds like you can expect a good number @Lola425  On the cycles where I had around 15 eggs collected, I didn't feel much at all until the morning of egg collection. I was not bloated but felt crampy...so, I think it really varies. I don't think not feeling much is an indication of how well it is going in terms of egg yield - maybe others have different experiences and that's just it, it is such an individual thing. I have had both sedation and G/A for egg collections, and both felt similar in that I went to sleep and woke up when it was all over. I think it probably took me a little longer to come round from the general though. 27 embryos might sound a lot but they were only day 2 and they come from 3 different embryo banking cycles in my early 30s.

Thanks @missl73 and @MSJ I have lost a lot of hope today as out of the 23 left, there are only 8. I was stunned to be honest as my last cycle at 39 at this stage I had 12 and 10 were going strong. We had to discuss what would happen on the day if I had none to transfer. I honestly thought that all my efforts would have ended slightly differently. Yes, I am grateful to even had 8 and yet, this is my only shot - I spent all my inheritance and in my last relationship, between us, we worked out we have to date spent around £70,000 it didn't work for my ex and I think I hoped that statistically speaking, it could work for me. I know it is not all over but I know that in my head, it feels like I lost so much hope today. I feel like at this rate I will be lucky to have anything to transfer on Friday but I will fly to London and try to keep my equilibrium. I did work in this field before which is fuelling my negativity and now I work in a field that I will struggle with if I find myself childless not by choice. I am kicking myself for allowing myself to think it would go better than this. So - yes, 27 is a deceptive number and I wish I had done things differently. 

@MSJ I hope you are not too hard on yourself for getting upset with your partner - totally understandable that you will be feeling anxious about anything like that while you are going through this process and if it's happened before than I know I would have found that tricky to navigate.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there and not reading into too much on 2WW - the progesterone can play all sorts of tricks in this time! 

XX B


----------



## MSJ

@Brighton24 - so sorry to hear that more didn’t make it yesterday, I hope that you got better news today, totally understand how you must be feeling. Don’t kick yourself for having hope at the start of the process. If we didn’t have that what do we have? Also try not to worry about how much you’ve spent. It would’ve been much nicer to spend all this money we spend on IVF on nicer things, but I found thinking about how much I’ve spent just made me feel worse so I’ve stopped counting. If we have a miracle at the end of it then it would’ve all been worth it, and if we have to go via another route at least there’s no regrets. Keeping everything crossed for you 🤞🤞🤞💗
Thank you also for your reply about DH, we are in a better place now, I realise that it’s happened now so I must just move on, and angry reaction/stress/ lack of sleep probably had a worse effect so I’m trying to chill, whatever happens xxx


----------



## Brighton24

Thank you @MSJ. Today was hard, the remaining 8 became 3 and those the seems to be arresting at early blastocyst and we're rather fragmented. I knew then it was over. 

I asked if they would scan me to check everything looked okay before thawing my last and only 2 blasts from when I was 39. The scan looked fine so they thawed. It was a very nervous wait but they were okay to transfer. So, I'm just heading home now. 

I feel grateful to have had something to transfer but to have lost all the embryos I've banked in my early 30s folks me with grief. I can but hope for a positive outcome but based on what's just happened, that's getting a little too big an ask today. 

I could never have imagined this ...

Hope everyone having a way more positive time?? 

B xxx


----------



## MSJ

@Brighton24 so sorry to hear so many of the embryos didn’t make it today, totally understand the grief, all the effort you put in earlier years and hope they provided. Im glad you had 2 day 5s to put back today. Take it easy on yourself and take time to rest and heal from what has been an incredibly stressful and emotional process. Hope these 2 are all you need. Xxx ❤

AFM - I’m not feeling well today, achy body and tired body and feel like an upset tummy. I realise I’ve also done things absent mindedly this cycle, yday I was having breakfast near clinic and the tissue fell to the floor as I was near the front door, I picked it up and put it on the table but later I was so tired and forgot and used it to wipe my mouth.I also have been pressing my face against my cats bodys and kissing them lol 🙄 I don’t know where they’ve been… worried I might have given my self upset tummy as I made fish stew last night. DH thinks not that I’m over thinking. Or it could be the side effects of the progesterone… anyway not feeling that optimistic about this cycle because of the things that have gone wrong, but it is making me feel more relaxed about! As I’m thinking about next steps!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## missl73

@MSJ hang on in there you are doing fine. I know what it’s like to think about every little thing you do, and so easy to say not to worry so I won’t say that but what I will say is I am not worried for you, I don’t think you have done anything that would negatively impact the outcome of your cycle. Honestly.

@Brighton24 congratulations on being PUPO. I’m sorry to hear you’ve had such a hard day, you’ve put so much effort into this it feels so unfair. I am sending all the positivity into the universe that I can for those two little embryos you have on board. You never know, one or both of them might just be your future baby so I am imagining that for you.

AFM time feels like it’s dragging a bit now. A week still to go before my scan. I had a dream last night I was pregnant so even though I don’t feel like I’m thinking about it much at all clearly my subconscious is!


----------



## singlemamatobe

@Brighton24 That sounds like such a difficult day. I’m so sorry 😞. 

@MSJ The 2ww is so hard! My mind was playing tricks on me the whole time. Thank goodness no one is looking through my browser history. 

@missl73 It’ll all be getting started before you know it! Lots of buildup then done in a flash…until the never ending 2ww. 

AFM I went to a lab to have my beta and progesterone tested this morning then busied myself administering immunizations all day (I’m a midwife but have been helping out with the Imms clinics). I was too afraid to test at home this morning. I logged onto my health portal this evening because I really wanted a glass of wine if I wasn’t pregnant and I got one of the best shocks of my life to see a beta of 127. So, cautiously hopeful and still in disbelief at this point. 

Off to bed here but I hope you all have a peaceful weekend.


----------



## missl73

@singlemamatobe woo hoo congratulations that’s amazing news to wake up to. That’s a great beta. You’re definitely pregnant. I know the wait to the first scan is probably worse than the 2ww but I hope you can enjoy this time!


----------



## MSJ

@missl73 thank you ❤. Dreaming that you’re pregnant, what a lovely dream to have 😄. I had a dream the other day about what our child would look like, the face kept changing with my features to DH’s features lol it was a nice dream all the same. The week will fly by before you know it.

@singlemamatobe amazing news, congrats!! Which clinic did you use for DE in Greece? I’m also considering DE if it doesn’t work with what I have left frozen…


----------



## singlemamatobe

I went through Ovum using Ruth Pellow I found her through this forum and she has been a godsend. She is a nurse from the UK (but currently living in Greece) and she acts as a consultant for a bunch of different clinics. When I first started working with her in 2019, she gave me several clinics to choose from in both Greece and Spain and she has been so helpful. She arranges everything with the clinic and I just basically show up for the transfer. I think the first time I was in Athens for three nights (and got to see the Acropolis and Acropolis museum - recommend both) and this time it was only two nights. Next time I go to Greece it’s going to be for a vacation and in the spring/summer/fall.

The first cycle was more complicated because I lived in a big city and didn’t have a family doctor and had to arrange all the pre-transfer monitoring and prescriptions through my prior fertility clinic. It was very expensive and they made it really dIfficult. This time, I am in my home town and work alongside the maternity doctors so I just asked them to arrange everything and it was easy and free.

@missl73 Dreaming that you are pregnant is so lovely!!! I’ve had a lot of bleeding in every pregnancy, including my successful one, so I often dream about waking up in a pool of blood. That is what I have to look forward to in the next few weeks but I am just really trying to focus on one day at a time and I am so thankful just to have gotten this far.

Thank you all for being so happy for me! I know how complicated these emotions can be. Love to you all, I so appreciate having this little group. ❤


----------



## Brighton24

First of all, what wonderful news @singlemamatobe must be such a relief after your journey (literally) to get to this point. Must feel amazing and I've thought of you and hoped for a positive update soon. Fantastic! 💖

Thank you to those of you who commented on my posts. I appreciated the kind thoughts.

I'm just on the plane now ready to fly back to Scotland. My ex spent much of the time with me and was a good support... But I guess I'm going to feel incredibly upset and in disbelief that I've lost all 27 embryos for some time to come. It's hard to process to be honest.

The clinic called this morning to say they didn't make it. So, I can only hope above hope that the two older embryos they put back yesterday afternoon decide they want to stay with me. How dearly I wish for this, but I know life doesn't always work the way we hope.

I don't want to give up but I've no money left and the clinic were not very helpful in terms of off a suggestion as to why all of my frozen batches would perish and the significantly older ones had a much better outcome in that 3 reached blastocyst stage. The fresh tranfer didn't work and so, I'm trying to manage my hopes for this but it's my last shot.

I'm wondering if I do better without drugs as I've always had such odd things happen like, poor response or no eggs or suddenly having to trigger early because of risk of OHSS. I'm wondering if there is a safe way of finding a donor and doing it at home. Naturally or whether I should simply try IUI. I just don't know and I'm frightened to make the wrong decision. As in, should I borrow money to do one last IVF (I've still got two vials of donor sperm). I noticed I have an antral follicle count of around 14-16.

Truly hope everyone having a relaxing weekend and staying as positive as you can.

Much love, B xx


----------



## singlemamatobe

I am so glad you had good support. I think I would have continued on with my own eggs until I was homeless if not for my losses. Those are so hard. I started my journey over 6 years ago by looking for a sperm donor. First by asking people I know, then looking online. It just felt too complicated and risky. I know it works out so well for some families to have a known donor but I didn’t want another “Parent” of any kind unless it’s my partner (if he ever shows up!). I found a clinic that did a phone consultation and routine testing, then I was able to purchase donor sperm that they sent directly to me with a kit to do home inseminations. I tried five of them before moving on to IUI. It was easy and much more affordable than IVF but also less successful, cycle for cycle. Not unreasonable to try if this round doesn’t work…but it might! In fact, the odds are good! Hope your 2ww goes smoothly. Comedy helps!


----------



## Brighton24

Hello - I liked your comment that comedy helps! 

Hope you are getting on alright today and wonder if you are feeling symptoms now? 

I am 4dp5dt and have quite strong cramping this evening. I have had cramping on and off since transfer and I assume it's the progesterone but also I get like this for the week before my period is due. It's so hard not to hope that it might have worked especially after losing all my batches of embryos. 

I am starting to look at embryo donation and this sort of helps in some ways and on some levels. 

I am going to take period products to work from now on because I don't want to get caught out, it really does feel heavy and crampy. Actually, my breasts are tender and I know this is also progesterone/pre period. 

I am due to visit friends this weekend from Thursday till Monday OTD is Sunday and I am not sure whether to test there or wait as I could have started bleeding by then anyway.

There are a few who must be close to testing soon @MSJ ? and egg collection must be soon @Lola425? @missl73 how are you getting on? Anyone else? 

XX B


----------



## missl73

@Brighton24 hang on in there!! Try not to read too much into the cramping, I’ve had no cramping and been pregnant and had a lot of cramping and been pregnant so it’s not a definite sign of anything. I imagine every day is dragging by slowly but you’re half way tomorrow (my clinic recommends a 9dp5dt test anyhow).

I’m doing good, period is due Saturday and I’m already a bit crampy so all on track for my baseline scan on Monday then from there should all be pretty quick assuming my body does what it should. I have no idea what my lining will be like now my body has carried a pregnancy to term. My periods are a little heavier than they used to be.


----------



## Lola425

Hi everyone, Sorry I haven't caught up on this thread for a little while. 

@Brighton24 I'm so sorry to hear that you lost the embryos from your early 30s. That must have been such a shock, and seems mystifying. But that's great you still had those two to transfer, and I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I'm sure the wait is agonizing, but you have a very good chance with those two. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to read so much into symptoms like cramping - it really could be anything. 

@singlemamatobe congrats on your pregnancy! That's so exciting, and I hope you're feeling good. That's interesting that someone from the UK did all the arrangements for you. So it works out to be cheaper to go to a clinic in Greece despite the travel, or is it better for DE? Getting a bit of holiday in sounds like an added benefit. 

How are you getting on @MSJ? I wouldn't worry about things like germs, I'm sure you are over-thinking... (or I am too lax about stuff like this!)

I had my egg collection on Monday. I'd had 11 follicles in the end, but a number of them were quite small so I wasn't surprised they only got 6 eggs. It turned out that 5 were mature, and all 5 of those fertilised, so I'm pleased about that. We find out how many made it to day 3 tomorrow, and then they will be frozen since I'm doing embryo banking. I'm a bit confused why we're freezing them on day 3 rather than waiting until day 5, and worried since this first batch will have to be frozen, thawed for PGS testing, then frozen again. But I know the clinic knows what they are doing. The plan was to do 2 cycles of embryo banking, but I already think we'll have to do 3 cycles in order to get hopefully two that are PGS normal given that I only got 6 eggs this time. So it's a long, expensive process, but I hope will be worth it in the end given my concerns about miscarriage. It's quite discouraging to hear from my doctor that at my age basically 1 in 4 blastocysts would be normal... But I'm trying to remember 'you only need one'.


----------



## ASABclub2021

Hello everyone I’d love to join this thread! I had transfer 3 days ago with a 5 day blast. I thought I’d be fine in the 2ww but I’m definitely feeling nervous/excited now! I’ve been quite crampy last night and today so hoping it’s a positive sign!

background: we had ICSI due to male factor and I have low AMH for my age (33).


----------



## MSJ

@Brighton24 the 2WW IS the hardest, you’re almost there though. I was feeling so happy when I knew it’ll come to an end soon, whatever the outcome would be. I know your mind can play tricks on you. Why do you think your period might start? Does your clinic monitor progesterone levels during the 2WW?

@Lola425 good luck with the embryo development. I’m with you, I would also be worried about freezing, thawing and freezing again. Do you know why the clinic freeze on day 3 if you have quite a few embryos at this stage? Is it an option for you to culture to day 5 if you want to?

@singlemamatobe thank you for all the information you sent about Ruth Pellow, I will look into this as I’m at a bit of a loss where to go with regards to donor eggs abroad. I know UK will be too expensive. Does she help you choose based on success rates of clinics and donors available? Will she help with suggesting hotels, arranging pcr tests for example?

@missl73 not long now, you’ll be starting in no time at all

@ASABclub2021 welcome to the thread. The 2WW is the hardest part of this journey

AFM - I had my HCG test yesterday and for some reason I was imagining them telling me there is a hcg level but it’s too low, and that’s kinda what it was, it was just 2! So that’s a negative test. But they think something is going on there and would like me to repeat the hcg bloods tomorrow to make sure it’s coming down. I wonder if it could have been a chemical. I was too scared to test early. Previous results have always been no hcg so not sure what a very small number means…I started thinking maybe it’s a late implanter, clinging to some hope, but realise it’s unlikely. I was preparing myself to hear bad news but it’s still very depressing, I just want to be a mum 😢
At least I don’t have to have those painful prontogest injections anymore!


----------



## Brighton24

Hello,

I tried to write to you all the last few days but I'm staying with friends...

I just came upstairs and can see I've started bleeding. I've had cramps in and off all week. Was hoping they might have been positive and esp at it would have been 9dp5dt tomorrow and I had not bled yet. 

I guess my eggs are not good enough. 

I've 2 vials of donor sperm left and not sure whether to try with my own in a iui or save my money and go for a donor embryo. I don't really feel ready to give up on my own eggs because this has all come crumbling down on me in a way I couldn't have imagined. Work an my banking cycles, I thought I'd have a couple of goes of transfer but I've nothing left. In less than two weeks I've gone from having 29 frozen embryos to none. 

I've stopped my medication. 

I just don't know what to do. 

I'm sorry to read @MSJ that your cycle has ended in disappointment. Have your clinic followed up and been supportive? 

@Lola425 I wonder how your embryos have progressed? 

Well, I am just going to try to sleep..orc something. I'm considering going home from my weekend visit to friends early (in part because one of the friends I'm staying with is being very irritable and days it's because it's her PMS and I'm not sure I'm not too fragile to be snapped at, especially when she knows what's happening). 

Hope everyone is doing okay...

X X B


----------



## missl73

@MSJ I’m sorry to hear your HSG was so low, I hope you’re doing ok. No prontogest is a small relief but I know this is a hard time emotionally so I hope you’ve managed to find something to distract you this weekend.

@Brighton24 I’m so sorry to hear you’ve started bleeding and that you’re not having a good weekend away - it should have been a nice distraction but sounds like it hasn’t worked out that way. I can’t imagine how you must been feeling to see your position having changed so dramatically, it’s so tough. Personally if it were me and cost wasn’t a factor, if you wanted to have another go with own eggs I would do IVF not IUI just because the success rates are so much better if I was going to put myself through it. It’s a difficult decision and harder when it’s all feeling so raw. Big hugs xx

AFM my period came as expected this weekend so all on for my scan tomorrow. Transfer probably 2 weeks away or so…


----------



## Lola425

@Brighton24 I'm so so sorry to hear this, and can't imagine the loss you are feeling. It's so unfair. I hope your friends are looking after you once they understand what you are going through... and that you can take some time off and take it easy on yourself. It's really brutal. Don't give up hope though - I'm sure you will find a way through...

As for me, we ended up with 4 day 3 embryos to freeze. Starting to think we'll definitely need 3 cycles of embryo banking - i don't see how we could get enough for PGS with just two cycles...


----------



## Brighton24

Thank you everyone for your kind and supportive replies.

I took a test this morning just to be sure and it was a very very very faint positive and the bleeding did not continue (so far) it was old blood and there has been nothing all day. I have a pounding sore head and breasts are more tender. From what I understand a very faint line 9dp5dt can be a chemical pregnancy. I have started my medication again and will wait and take another test over the next two days to see what happens.

@Lola425 I think having 4 out of 5 to bank is very positive and if finances allow, I would go for it and bank as many as you can. I know it all feels like a gamble in a way but you are really increasing your chances by doing 3 cycles if you can. Hope you are making a good recovery from egg collection.

@missl73 glad your body is cooperating! Fingers crossed you are good to go after the scan tomorrow. 

I am feeling quite unwell so will sign off. I will update if there is anything to update with! 

Have a good start to the week everyone xxx B


----------



## singlemamatobe

@Brighton24 I was coming on to say how sorry I am but with your latest update, I’m not so sure. Positive is positive and bleeding is very common in IVF pregnancies (as I am sure you know). Rest up and try to stay hopeful if you can. Preparing for the worst hasn’t made it easier for me when the worst happened.

@MSJ I am so sorry about your beta result. I had a bit of a drive today and was thinking about all of the rounds of various fertility treatments I have done. 20 to get my first baby. The BFN never got any easier, even if I was “expecting it”. Hoping you are resting well today and then when you are ready, moving on to whatever you feel is the next best step.

@missl73 It’s so exciting to be starting up! I hope you have a smooth ultrasound.

Everyone else, have a good week!


----------



## missl73

@Lola425 4 embryos is a good number, your plan to bank as many as you can sounds sensible to me. I hope you're feeling ok post egg collection. Will you go straight into the next cycle? 

@Brighton24 I am cautiously optimistic for you, as singlemamatobe says it's not uncommon to have bleeding so I'd definitely be getting a blood test to see what the HCG number is looking like. 9dp5dt is still very early so a faint line is not unexpected at this stage. If you see the line progressing that's very promising!


----------



## Brighton24

Hello Everyone, 

Thanks @singlemamatobe and @missl73 

The test was a little darker this morning but I would say the brown spotting or whatever you want to call it is heavier, not quite enough to use a towel but maybe a pant liner now. Some mild cramping. I spoke with my clinic and they said because my test was faint on Sunday that they want a blood test and progesterone. I spent all afternoon trying to find out how to do this where I am in Edinburgh and it was tricky. In the end, I the soonest I could get a blood test in Thursday evening....The clinic want me to take Lubion. This is also proving hard to get and the pharmacist thinks it will be a few days from when they order. They won't order till I give them the hard copy of the prescription (which is coming tomorrow but I will be gone at work all day - I live an hour away from home). The soonest I can get that to them will be Wednesday. I have emailed the clinic to ask if they can send a box of 7 on next day delivery. 

The fact they have asked for all this has knocked me a bit and I feel like it's this big rush to save a pregnancy.

There is not much I can do but hope and trust all that I have read about this sort of spotting and it being okay in the end. I want to feel hope and not so much fear but this is par for the course perhaps. @singlemamatobe I find it really helpful to hear you talk about your experiences and mindsets that helped and did not help - thank you. I will keep hoping and trusting just now. 

Hugs to you all - B XX


----------



## missl73

@Brighton24 What a rollercoaster you are on right now, it sounds super stressful trying to get blood tests and drugs sorted. I hope you manage to find a solution to get the progesterone quicker. I completely agree with singlemamatobe that preparing for the worst doesn't make it feel any better if it happens (and in fact just makes the period of feeling crappy even longer), although I also know from personal experience that it is very hard to manage your emotions at this time! I am cheering on your little embryo from the sidelines and sending all the positivity that I can that this pregnancy sticks - there is much to be hopeful for. 

AFM, scan went smoothly yesterday which was cycle day 4 for me. A couple of follicles have already started growing and I usually ovulate around day 12/13 so I will be having a scan again on Friday and will start taking LH tests over the weekend. If I don't catch a natural surge then we will trigger with Ovitrelle once I have a follicle measuring 16mm assuming my lining looks good so transfer will be somewhere around 1st March. The nurse was the same lady who did all the scans for the cycle with my son so it was lovely to see her again and share pictures of him with her. I thought going back in for ultrasounds might be triggering for me but it was totally fine which shows that the PTSD therapy I had last year has really helped because I wasn't able to go anywhere near an ultrasound machine without crying for a long time after my miscarriage.


----------



## MSJ

@Brighton24 a cautious congratulations… I was thinking bleeding doesn’t necessarily mean that it’s over…hope you manage to get the lubion soon, if not can you take an additional pessary while you’re waiting for it to arrive?
Hope you don’t mind me sharing this, my first transfer I had very heavy bleeding quite early on, when I checked my progesterone level it was only 30, but your bleeding doesn’t sound too bad and the line is getting darker which is promising. My current clinic likes to give progesterone injections and check the levels every 2 days, they are very intense in monitoring though and levels were very high (300!)…

@missl73 glad your scan went smoothly, I’m not sure where you’re based but is there anyone you (or anyone else) can recommend for fertility counselling or trauma therapy? My experiences at current clinic has left me feeling a bit traumatised, it might be due to them being so intense in monitoring, or maybe the blunders which made it stressful. I also was quite traumatised after my 1st mmc and hospital blunders, it took me a long time to get over that.

Thank you @Brighton24, @missl73 and @singlemamatobe for your kind words. I had my hcg levels rechecked on Friday but due to clinic blunders I didn’t get the result until Monday and I had to call to find out. On Friday I just had a missed call, no msg or attempt to call back, I couldn’t ring as the clinics phone lines were closed, so I emailed and I got a voicemail on Sunday from someone saying it was negative which I already knew, obviously wanted to know if the levels had gone down. It just left me in a limbo all weekend and felt the process was drawn out for longer than it needed to be.
Anyway the levels had gone down to less than 1 which is what they usually expect for a negative result. The only explanations I got from the nurse for the initial low level hcg was that something was there but now it’s not, not sure what that something was??
I have a follow up with a doctor in 2 weeks... I’m not sure if they’ll be able to shed any light on the 1st test with the low hcg level…and will probably tell me to try donor

I also wasn’t sure if I should tell my parents about the transfer as they’re not the most rational and get very emotional, but I did this time and now I wish I hadn’t. I was waiting for the 2nd test result and some time for myself before I told them about the negative result, but on Friday they were talking like I was already pregnant! My mum told me my cousin’s wife is pregnant with her 2nd and we maybe due at the same time! 🤦‍♀️ It just made me feel worse, next time I must remember only to tell them after everything is over…

@singlemamatobe, wow 20 goes, you have been through a lot and you sound so strong.

We all are real warriors to go through this process time and time again. Take care all xx


----------



## missl73

@MSJ I'm so sorry to hear what a tough time you're having, and that telling your parents didn't help the situation. Unfortunately so often they mean well but unless you've been there they just don't know what to say. You are a warrior and you will get through this but be kind to yourself as you go. I managed to get my therapy through the NHS because I also had a horrendous birth which was my in, although the trauma was definitely the combination of IVF, miscarriage and that. It's worth discussing it with your GP that's where I started. In my area you can also self-refer for mental health treatment. I do really recommend talking to someone if you can, it's such an emotional burden and it really has helped me. Does your clinic offer any free counseling as part of their service? I know mine does.


----------



## MelissHopeful

Hi I’ve just joined, I’m finding that I really want to connect with others in the same boat... I thought I could do this cycle without letting it take over my life but that’s so hard (and without doing stuff like the counselling, acupuncture. etc I did with my last cycle…but now I’m starting to want to do those things again too!) I have been downregulating since 25th jan and am starting stims today. 
Looks like most people here are further along in the process but I hope you don’t mind me joining, I can’t see a feb/March group.


----------



## missl73

Welcome melisshopeful! I agree it’s so hard to keep your mind off things no matter how hard you try! Good luck with starting stims, I’m not having my transfer until March so I’m further behind the others too. I’ve had my cancel my scan today thanks to storm Eunice so hoping to have it tomorrow instead!


----------



## MelissHopeful

Oh no! If it’s not one thing getting in the way it’s another. Hope the storm wasn’t too bad where you are and you get your scan tomorrow. 
Any tips for helping the stims to go well??


----------



## MSJ

@missl73 thank you for your kind message, my clinic doesn’t provide free counselling, but I can self refer through the nhs, so I’ll try that, hopefully will get someone who knows about ivf, otherwise I’ll just pay to see someone privately.
Sorry your scan was cancelled due to the storm, hopefully you managed to have it today.

@MelissHopeful high protein diet, organic milk for egg quality and lots of water was what I was advised when I was doing stimms, that’s if you’re planning on collecting many eggs i.e. not a natural cycle.

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## gamrguk77

Hi all! 
I didn't disappeared, just been quiet, sorry. But I kept reading your daily convos. 
I got to the point where it's getting hard, mentally. I had my third donor FET on Tuesday and the 12 days wait is killing me. My partner is on a snowboarding holiday in Austria. I feel completely alone. He's back on my OTD, but I fear I won't be able to wait that long and will do an early test. I have no family over here and TBH I didn't tell to my parents what's going on with us since last March( to prevent further disappointment ), only my sister, my best friend and a very few people at work-who I had to tell-knows about our journey. 
I'm reading into signs, which I shouldn't as I had own egg IVF in past and now the donor transfers, but still. Progesterone is a [email protected]#ch!!! 🙈😂
Any ideas how to get my brain not focusing and dreaming of outcomes?! 
I do joga weekly and some mindful excersises. I am going to work still but trying to take it easy in these 2WWs. When I'm at home, then the mind wonders and start Google-ing...Help!


----------



## missl73

@MSJ I hope you manage to find someone who can help. It’s such a tough emotional toil infertility.

@gamerguk77congrats on being PUPO. I’m afraid I’m hopeless at advice on stepping away from Google I’m terrible for it. I’m not an early tester though, I prefer to have the hope for as long as possible. Sounds like you’re doing the best you can under the circumstances so go easy on yourself. I find a good trashy series to binge can be a good distraction.

AFM now feeling a little stressed. All trains to London were cancelled Saturday too because of storm damage so I’m supposed to have my last one tomorrow but they’re predicting yet more high winds and disruption to travel so it’s getting very dicey. I will be so annoyed if my cycle can’t go ahead because of weather!!! I don’t usually ovulate until day 13/14 and tomorrow is day 11 so even if I get delayed again I may still get a scan in in time to make sure we catch it before my ovulation/I can trigger.


----------



## JammyDodger

Hi there. This is my first post. I hope you don’t mind. I had a day 5, grade 1 blast transferred on Valentine’s Day. Feb 14th 2022. The embryo I told is so good. I’m very lucky. I’ve previously had 2 cycles before. 1 resulted in ectopic and had both Fallopian tubes removed and 2nd whilst I collected 10 eggs, only 2 fertilised and I had 2 day 2 embryos put back and was blessed with my 8 year old daughter. I am currently on day 7 of my 2ww and on day 5 I did something very silly… I did an early pregnancy test and it’s come back negative. I’m trying to still be hopeful and praying I just did it too soon. What do you think?
My tummy is cramping and achy from day 1 in 2ww, I have headaches, occasional back ache, occasional nausea but I don’t recognise feeling like this with my daughter. It feels like a lingering PMS.
I have 3 day 6 hatching blasts frozen so I know I’ve hope yet, but it’s awful sitting in the unknown. I’m 36. Xx


----------



## gamrguk77

Hiya,

Welcome to the group. Congratulations on your brilliant grading! We are PUPO buddies 🤗 My transfer was on the 15th and yore right, it's hard to not to test. I'll wait and retest in your case. I'm so close to test as well every day but so far I m a good girl. I had a day5 donor egg blasto transfer, and this is my third try with donor, so 🤞 for both of us!


----------



## missl73

Welcome @JammyDodger. 5 days past transfer is very very early, 9dp is when you should have a reliable result on most home tests. Hang in there and test again, it could definitely still change and take comfort in the fact you have more in the freezer.

I had my scan finally today, lining is perfect and so I triggered tonight. Transfer next Monday!


----------



## gumdrops

Hi,
Apologies if I am gatecrashing your thread! I am not cycling until April/May this year, however i can’t seem to find many really active threads so wasn’t sure where best to post my question.

I am just after some thoughts on acupuncture during/prior to cycling. Has anybody tried it or currently trying it? If so do you feel like it’s helped in anyway? Also how many sessions do you have and how often?

Thanks in advance and good luck with your cycles and those who are PUPO 😊


----------



## dumbwing07

Hi Ladies 

I am also gatecrashing! My first scan is on Tuesday with Care. We are trying for a sibling after having our beautiful son in 2015. I guess I'm just waiting for a march cycle page to open but used FF last time and spoke to the ladies everyday! Even whilst in labour! 

I hope its OK for me to be here. Happy to answer any questions and offer support. 

Loads of love and positivity


----------



## missl73

Welcome @gumdrops. I tried acupuncture one cycle, didn’t feel like it made any difference at all and just added to the cost. However, I did find it super relaxing and helped me stay calm so I understand why some ladies like it.

welcome too @dumbwing07 are you doing a fresh cycle or a FET? I’m also trying for a sibling. I have my transfer on Monday.


----------



## gumdrops

Hi missI73, thank you, I was thinking I might try a session and see how I feel, but I know what you mean about it just adding to the costs! xx


----------



## missl73

Just don’t let it add to your stress, I know some acupuncturists will insist they must see you just before transfer which isn’t always easy or practical. My successful cycle that led to my son I didn’t do any acupuncture and the cycle I did do it before failed. So if you feel like trying it, go for it but don’t feel pressured xx


----------



## Lola425

@missl73 good luck with your transfer on Monday! Sorry if I've forgotten the details - are you doing a fresh transfer then if you've just triggered? 

@gumdrops I've only just finished my first ever IVF cycle, and about to start the next (I'm doing embryo banking and PGS - trying for a sibling). I've been doing acupuncture once a week, I'm new to this so have no idea if it helps, but it is relaxing, it gets me out of the house while working from home, and the first session with my acupuncturist made me feel more hopeful about the process. There really aren't conclusive scientific studies on acupuncuture, but I suppose I just thought why would so many people do it/so many clinics recommend it if there isn't some benefit?


----------



## dumbwing07

*Missl73*

We are having donor egg ivf. I think it's a fresh ET We have paid for. Thank you for messaging me back. 

I hope it all goes well for you. You have done the right thing trying whilst your LO is so young. Wish we had done the same. Xxx


----------



## gamrguk77

missl73 said:


> Welcome @JammyDodger. 5 days past transfer is very very early, 9dp is when you should have a reliable result on most home tests. Hang in there and test again, it could definitely still change and take comfort in the fact you have more in the freezer.
> 
> I had my scan finally today, lining is perfect and so I triggered tonight. Transfer next Monday!


@missl73 Thank you for your kind words. I can safely say now that I am a graduated PUPO with a very strong two lines! I couldn't believe to my eyes 🙈 I was testing since Thursday, day 9 and my OTD is today, when the test line is actually stronger then the control line. My hands were shaking and I did have a little cry. Can't wait to tell to my partner when he's back today afternoon from his skiing trip. I called my clinic, they were so happy for me as I'm seeing them since last year May, I know everyone by name now😂 My first beta HCG is booked for Tuesday.
I'm also happy that you made it to your scan finally. Roll on Monday!!! Just relax until and if you can, take your phone in for transfer and ask them to show you the embryo on screen right before the transfer and do a picture. They let me do this. It's such a good motivater and first memory of the embryo is priceless.


----------



## gamrguk77

gumdrops said:


> Hi,
> Apologies if I am gatecrashing your thread! I am not cycling until April/May this year, however i can’t seem to find many really active threads so wasn’t sure where best to post my question.
> 
> I am just after some thoughts on acupuncture during/prior to cycling. Has anybody tried it or currently trying it? If so do you feel like it’s helped in anyway? Also how many sessions do you have and how often?
> 
> Thanks in advance and good luck with your cycles and those who are PUPO 😊


@gumdrops 
Hiya. Welcome to the group. 
About acupuncture. I did have twice when I was trying to conceive naturally, but for work stress. I did a minimum of 6 sessions by fortnightly both times. Second time I actually got pregnant by the last session. I did stop then. Unfortunately MCd. 
Then I had another set of 6 at the begin of last year when started my donor egg journey. It was hard to maintain the appointments due the pandemic then, so I stopped again.
I also did reflexology with my second own egg IVF transfer and I found it very helpful and more relaxing than acupuncture. A weird thing happened through one session, I literally lost my balance when stood up. The therapist said it's common and it could mean I have a serious hormonal imbalance. That is probably right as I am on a lot of hormones right now, oestrogen pills 5x a day, oestrogen patches, progesterone pessaries twice a day and Lubion injections one a day. 
Good luck to you and choose whichever alternative therapy you think you suit you best. In price range they are very similar, I payed £45/session.


----------



## Mercury363

Hi all!

Thought I would get myself into a group while we go through the next few weeks.

I am doing FET on Friday in Spain and am traveling tmw.
This is my first attempt at implantation having had two rounds of EC and pgs. Ended up with three which are great quality but I am worried that we only have three goes at this!
I have had an imapp and Ermap done which has shown I have immuno issues with raised TH1 levels. They changed my meds yesterday from ivig to tacrilimus as I can't get ivig back in he UK.
Has anyone else had experience of tacrilimus?
I am also going for acupuncture and reflexology. Had my first session earlier this week. Very relaxing and am looking forward to the next one before my transfer!
Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## missl73

@gamrguk77 congratulations that’s wonderful news!!! Wishing you a happy, healthy 9 months ahead! I know the wait until the first scan is almost the most stressful part so I hope you’re doing ok and managing to keep busy.

Transfer day for me today. Am going on my own as LO has been sick so my husband is staying home with him. Definitely the most relaxed cycle I’ve ever had so fingers crossed it’s also a good one. Embryologist reassured me yesterday that 98% of embryos survive the thaw so it should 🤞 all go smoothly. My son was a frostie from this same batch.


----------



## Mercury363

Good luck @missl73, hopefully things will go well for you today and you will stay as relaxed as you are!


----------



## missl73

Thanks @Mercury363 little embaby on board. Only nine days until test day, feels crazy to think I could be pregnant next week!


----------



## gamrguk77

Hi @missl73 ,

I was thinking of you today. So glad you've made it. Congrats being a PUPO 😊
So you testing in 9 days? Isn't that early-ish? My OTD was day 12. Although I first tested on day9 and could see a very faint line.
My first beta HCG test is tomorrow, then I need a new one to compare the two. Fingers crossed 🤞
I only have headaches and backaches so far and I could fall asleep anytime 😂 no other symptoms yet.


----------



## Mercury363

@missl73 That is so exciting! How many days was your embryo?
I'm already trying to lineup hcg bloods and I haven't even done the transfer yet! Getting way ahead of myself but after six months of waiting and tests etc it is so hard not to!

I get to do it in Spain however it beats the bum off the UK weather at this stage!!


----------



## Mercury363

@gamrguk77 I hope your HcG goes as expected tomorrow. After three years I haven't managed to get that far so I am hoping you are coming back here with great news for us all! I wish you luck and will be thinking of you tmw!


----------



## missl73

@gamrguk77 thank you! My clinic have always advised 9dp5dt as test day and my two previous pregnancies both tested positive on this day (I’ve not an early tester). Good luck with your HCG today.

@Mercury363 it was a day 5 blastocyst.Totally understand wanting to plan ahead, wishing you the very best of luck for this cycle.


----------



## gumdrops

Thank you for your replies regarding my acupuncture question, they’ve all been very helpful. Wishing you all the luck with your cycles 😊


----------



## Mercury363

No go for us this time round. Very gutted and am starting a new plan for next month again. Dr wants things to be perfect and it's not quite 100%. Lining was just not there this time. Only 6mm. Coming back to Spain next month again.


----------



## Lola425

@gamrguk77 congratulations on your pregnancy! That's so exciting. Hope you can nap whenever you feel like it 

@Mercury363 Sorry you have to wait another month, but that's amazing you have 3 normal embryos after PGS testing. (And another trip to Spain sounds nice.) I see you did 2 egg collections - could I ask how many eggs you retrieved and how many blasts you ended up with to get those 3 normal embryos? I'm doing embryo banking and PGS testing at the moment - just started stimms on my 2nd cycle. I feel almost sure we'll need a 3rd cycle given the discouraging stat that only 1 in 4 blasts are likely to be normal at my age (40). We have four day 3 frozen embryos from our first cycle. 

@missl73 congrats on being PUPO! And glad you're feeling good. All fingers crossed for you.


----------



## missl73

@Mercury363 I'm so sorry you have to wait another month. I have historically had issues with lining on medicated FETs. I don't know how much of an option this is for you given you have to travel to Spain, but I had a natural FET this time and it made a world of difference, it's the best lining I've ever had. My body doesn't respond well to synethic estrogen, it's much better when it's my real hormones doing the work. Basically I didn't take anything at all except for a trigger shot (so they could time ovulation for transfer which they did once my lining was over 7mm and I had a follicle measuring over 16.5mm) and now I'm on progesterone. If you have regular cycles normally, it is really easy. I've also done a modified natural cycle before where I did very low dose stims (no down-regulation and no egg collection) and a trigger and that too was much better for my lining. Are your clinic suggesting anything different with your protocol for next time? If not, I really recommend exploring this as an option with them. 

@Lola425 Thank you, feeling good so far managing to stay relaxed. How are your stimms going? It must feel quite a slog having to do the embryo banking but I think very sensible and if I've learnt anything on my journey it is to be patient and think a few steps ahead - whenever I've tried to rush things it hasn't gone well and actually made everything take longer in the long run.


----------



## Mercury363

@Lola425 thank you for your post. 

I got 9 the first go and 7 the second go. Of those 7 fertilised and made it to Day 6. Of those 3 made it through pgs testing. It reads like a game of 50%'s!

I am due to start a round on the NHS (first appointment in April) but obviously if this round goes well I'll just hold off as at this stage if I can get one I'll be very happy!

Disappointed this morning but I now have my new plan and I'm back here on the 21st March so it's not that long a wait and it's best to wait until we get it perfect! I'm eating Spanish ice-cream and heading out for a nice bottle of red tonight so I suppose there are positives!!

When is your collection date?


----------



## Mercury363

@missl73 thanks for your reply and your encouraging options.

They are changing my meds and upping the estrogen and providing me with Sildenafil which will allow my lining to keep building even after the progesterone starts. I have two scans this time round and not the usual one.

But I must ask and see about a natural FET as anything I can do yo stop tablets, injections and pessaries for a while would be great! I'm in month six and my brain is definitely ready not to calculate what I have had and what I need to take!!

Your advice to @Lola425 is sound. I have had two cycles cancelled and didn't build this and the additional time for the egg collection into my time line. I really wanted to be pregnant by Christmas last so this process has taught me much patience!!


----------



## Lola425

@Mercury363 why are you doing a round on the NHS if you already have 3 pgs normal embryos? Also do you remember how many embryos (from your original 16 eggs) you had at day 3? My clinic freezes on day 3 (until the last round, when they culture all the embryos from all the rounds together to blastocyst stage), but it makes it harder to judge how we're doing since obviously blasts are the main thing. Anyway, ending up with 50% of your blasts being normal sounds good to me - my clinic suggests it's likely to be 1 in 4 which makes it seem more dismal.


----------



## Mercury363

Hi @Lola425 I am taking everything I can get at the moment as once I am passed 40 it won't be available. Ideally I want two children and so the advice I have is 38/39 year old eggs are better than 40/41 so bank as many as you can for family planning rather than waiting.
I will only be taking the NHS appointment if this cycle fails.
I can't remember exactly my figures for the day three just that I lost 50% at every stage. I did feel rather disappointed with that but that three got through pgs I should be grateful, I think there is always a hope you will get more but quality over quantity! 
Our clinic said that day four is the most difficult day to get passed which is why they wait til day six.
I got three out of seven I sent to pgs testing that's the bit I know! 
That made me realise how difficult this is for my husband and myself. I could have had my timings perfectly for months and not produced anything! 
Throw in my imapp results and I now know I would have had no hope by myself! It just wouldn't have happened naturally. 
Are you doing any testing yourself?


----------



## gamrguk77

Hi @Mercury363 ,

I'm sorry to hear of your delay. If this make you feel better, I had the same problem. I had two cycles cancelled because my lining wasn't thick enough. Then they added Sildenafil too ,which is basically Viagra. It helped with the blood supply down there. So firstly I made it to 7.2 mm ,second round 7.4 mm ,third round was between 7.6-7.8 mm. It might takes three scans but gotta be patient. Also I do take lots of vitamins and supplements. If you're interested in those more I'm more than happy to to tell you what. Otherwise it would be a long and boring read to the others LOL


----------



## missl73

How’s everyone doing? I’m 3dp5dt today and so far managing to keep busy although this morning I’be got crazy excess saliva which sounds bizarre but apparently can be a symptom resulting from high hormone levels. I’m also constantly thirsty which has always been a pregnancy symptom for me. So hard not to read into every little thing! Seems way to early to me to be showing any signs but I did have cramping at this stage with my son so who knows?!


----------



## Mercury363

@gamrguk77 I would be very grateful if you could let me know what you did! May as well throw the Kitchen sink at it!

@missl73 I have my fingers crossed for you! I am sure you are wishing the days way until you can test!

I am starting back on my meds on Saturday for the next round! Three weeks to go!


----------



## gamrguk77

@Mercury363
I'm taking these about 5-6months now. I won't say it will 100% help, but when I read about the supplements and vitamins, I thought why not, I've got nothing to loose. My DR personally recommended to take not only folic acid and iron, but vit E 400iu (only up til the transfer day) and Coenzyme Q10 35g/day because I'm over 35 and it's good for cell division and helps the blood supply.
So I added ALA (alpha lipoic acid) 600mg/day,.it's an antioxidant, increase fertility chances specially in older age, also helps cell division.If you can, take this with vit C, I drink those fizzy tablets twice a day. I bought bee propolis and add a half teaspoon to my cereal/porridge etc. It has a very strong taste, like honey. It's increases pregnancy rates, supports eggs quality, helps maintain oestrogen development,good for minimal endometriosis, as reducing inflammation and support healthy uterine lining. I'm taking vit B6 and B12 together. They both help reproductive health, strengthen endometrial lining and help to avoid MC, chromosomal damage. Magnesium, Selenium ( can eat 4-5 Brasil nuts instead vitamin) and Zinc. They all helping to reduce the chances of MC, helping implantation and cell division, good for the maintenance of the reproductive hormones.
L-arginine is a proven amino acid. This is the best for uterine lining,it's almost works like Sildenafil aka Viagra. Helping the blood flow to the genitalia and ovaries, increase the thickness is of the uterine lining and helps with implantation. I also did drink a lot of cranberry and beetroot juice, they're not cheap and the taste is maybe not for everyone, but it does not hurt. I ate a lot of chicken and fish for the good protein and omega 3 intake. I'm still taking them all except the vit E. I hope to slowly stop by week 12 and just concentrate on the minimal essential ones.
I hope it helps. I buy them from H&B and Wilko, some maybe cheaper online from eBay. Any questions, just ask. X


----------



## gamrguk77

missl73 said:


> How’s everyone doing? I’m 3dp5dt today and so far managing to keep busy although this morning I’be got crazy excess saliva which sounds bizarre but apparently can be a symptom resulting from high hormone levels. I’m also constantly thirsty which has always been a pregnancy symptom for me. So hard not to read into every little thing! Seems way to early to me to be showing any signs but I did have cramping at this stage with my son so who knows?!


Hey @missl73 ,
How you doing lovely? Day 7, isn't it? How's your body behaving? Any clues? I didn't have any spotting or cramping, nothing. Only the progesterone was playing with my mind, giving me bigger boobies and made me very bloated. Which we know can be a sign of either way 🤷.
Do you manage to take your mind away? I was going nuts after the first week, that's when I started writing here again. It definitely helped. Keep us updated. I'm rooting for you PUPO!


----------



## Mercury363

@gamrguk77 thank you very much for all of the information and your help. I have no doubt everyone coming through these threads will be topping up their vitamins and supplements!

I have ordered the bee propolis, a high strength vitamin b and the ALA on your recommendations. Thankfully I have everything else already in my daily plan.

Seriously can't remember a time that I wasn't downing masses of tablets each day!! It will all be worth it in the end! How are you getting on with things?


----------



## missl73

gamrguk77 said:


> Hey @missl73 ,
> How you doing lovely? Day 7, isn't it? How's your body behaving? Any clues? I didn't have any spotting or cramping, nothing. Only the progesterone was playing with my mind, giving me bigger boobies and made me very bloated. Which we know can be a sign of either way 🤷.
> Do you manage to take your mind away? I was going nuts after the first week, that's when I started writing here again. It definitely helped. Keep us updated. I'm rooting for you PUPO!


Yes day 7 so only 1 more day and 2 more sleeps to go. Definitely feels different to my 2ww for my son but not reading in to that too much. I really don’t know either way, I’ve been having really vivid dreams which I did in my previous pregnancies and I’m thirsty often which is also a pregnancy symptom for me but I know how easily your mind can play tricks on you! I’ve mostly managed to keep busy and distracted until today where I both want to know and don’t want to test because I don’t want the possibility to be over!


----------



## gamrguk77

@Mercury363 
You're very welcome ☺ I'm the same. I believe in vitamins and supplements and my partner too, he's even more educated than me about these things lol 
As I've said I started taking these extras out of recommendation as well and it's not proved it works but give it a chance. 
For thin lining at the medical side of it, I would definitely ask for Sildenafil if you're not already taking it. And I was cheating with the Evorel patches 🙈 didn't tell the nurses but after my first scan when they said it's still under 7mm, I've started swapping them every 24hrs for minimum 3 days.up til the next scan. Did it help? Not sure, but it did grow. And again, it made me feel better that I do what I think it works for me with low oestrogen and progesterone. 
I'm doing okay, thanks for asking. Although I realized I can't work as hard as I did before. Just did four days of ten hours shifts and I had to ask to leave a bit earlier today cos my back started hurting and I've had a bad crampy belly with risen temperature. So I spent the afternoon on the sofa dosing on and off. Interestingly I'm not as hungry. Maybe cos my organs are already started shifting around pressing my stomach and make me eat less 🤷 don't know, but it's interesting. I learn every day something new. Also I don't let myself to be happy, not yet. I want to see that baby is okay. Counting down the days til my first scan, which is also scares me as not sure if my partner can make it from work and I might need to go alone and face with either good it bad news.


----------



## Mercury363

gamrguk77 said:


> @Mercury363
> You're very welcome ☺ I'm the same. I believe in vitamins and supplements and my partner too, he's even more educated than me about these things lol
> As I've said I started taking these extras out of recommendation as well and it's not proved it works but give it a chance.
> For thin lining at the medical side of it, I would definitely ask for Sildenafil if you're not already taking it. And I was cheating with the Evorel patches 🙈 didn't tell the nurses but after my first scan when they said it's still under 7mm, I've started swapping them every 24hrs for minimum 3 days.up til the next scan. Did it help? Not sure, but it did grow. And again, it made me feel better that I do what I think it works for me with low oestrogen and progesterone.
> I'm doing okay, thanks for asking. Although I realized I can't work as hard as I did before. Just did four days of ten hours shifts and I had to ask to leave a bit earlier today cos my back started hurting and I've had a bad crampy belly with risen temperature. So I spent the afternoon on the sofa dosing on and off. Interestingly I'm not as hungry. Maybe cos my organs are already started shifting around pressing my stomach and make me eat less 🤷 don't know, but it's interesting. I learn every day something new. Also I don't let myself to be happy, not yet. I want to see that baby is okay. Counting down the days til my first scan, which is also scares me as not sure if my partner can make it from work and I might need to go alone and face with either good it bad news.


You are very funny and I don't blame you trying everything that you can. My first scan for this cycle is on Thursday so I will definitely be following your advice if it is still on the thin side! Anything and everything at this stage!!
I am already on the Sildenafil so my fingers are crossed this is the fix for me!!

Ten hour shifts are so hard and standing or just being on your feet is tough! You are right to take some down time on the sofa! Just look after yourself!

I could do with the not being hungry thing!! Not sure if it's the progynova but I'm starving and exhausted all the time and that's without pregnancy!!

When is your scan?


----------



## gamrguk77

Mercury363 said:


> You are very funny and I don't blame you trying everything that you can. My first scan for this cycle is on Thursday so I will definitely be following your advice if it is still on the thin side! Anything and everything at this stage!!
> I am already on the Sildenafil so my fingers are crossed this is the fix for me!!
> 
> Ten hour shifts are so hard and standing or just being on your feet is tough! You are right to take some down time on the sofa! Just look after yourself!
> 
> I could do with the not being hungry thing!! Not sure if it's the progynova but I'm starving and exhausted all the time and that's without pregnancy!!
> 
> When is your scan?


Hahaha! Thanks. 
Does Sildenafil gives you headaches? I've said to the nurse back then, I can't wait to stop taking them cos it's pushing all the excess blood after my vagina to my head, giving me migraines. She just laughed 😂

Let us know about your scan result! 🤞 
Wait til you get to the progesterones! Those are really made me hungry, bloated and all. Worst and best hormones ever. 

My scan is on the 24th, Thursday. 
When you flying out again? 
May I ask, financially how much you better off by doing it all in Spain?


----------



## missl73

@gamrguk77 thanks I’ll let you ladies know tomorrow. I honestly have no idea which way it’s going to go but I feel prepared either way and hugged my son extra tight tonight. I totally understand the anxiousness about getting to that first scan, I’m sorry to hear your partner might not be there. I always ask the sonographer not to show me the screen until they’ve found the heartbeat as having had a previous loss I never want to see that again. Just keep reminding yourself the odds are in your favour and it’s far more likely you’ll have a healthy pregnancy than any other outcome. Have you got the scan booked?


----------



## missl73

It was a BFN for us this time. I’m ok, I think I knew. I just didn’t feel pregnant. Just need to regroup now and decide if we transfer our remaining embryo which is only a 4CC so not likely to work either or go into a fresh cycle, I think we’ll probably go with the latter. Good luck to you all I hope you get your BFPs


----------



## gamrguk77

missl73 said:


> It was a BFN for us this time. I’m ok, I think I knew. I just didn’t feel pregnant. Just need to regroup now and decide if we transfer our remaining embryo which is only a 4CC so not likely to work either or go into a fresh cycle, I think we’ll probably go with the latter. Good luck to you all I hope you get your BFPs


Oh @missl73 I'm so sorry. I know how you feel. I had the same with my second transfer. I knew it didn't work. You just feel it, don't you? 
Listen, I did read at my other support group on ******** that the grading is not everything. They wouldn't freeze an embi if they don't think it would be good enough. Many times takes 3 or 4 transfers to get a positive result. Did your have PGS testing before freezing them? 
As far as I know, it's either down to the egg quality, the lining, progesterone level ot the quality of your blood. I know you did everything you could. Have a good cry, treat yourself with a glass of wine.

Have you ever thought of donor eggs? When I was 40 they retrieved 9 eggs, only 3 made it to day 5. I had a single and a double transfer, none worked. I knew then, if I ever try again it will be donor eggs. I can not go through again of growing and loosing them. They do test donors genetically, they have lots of tests, they all have to be under 35 and immaculate health condition. It is more expensive, yes but my chances of 2% jumped up to 50% with using donor eggs. Just a thought.


----------



## MSJ

@missl73 I’m really sorry you had a BFN. I’m glad you don’t feel too bad. Let yourself feel whatever you feel and take some time to take care of yourself and you’ll know what the next steps will be.

AFM - going for my frozen eggs next… although I was much younger I know success rates with frozen eggs aren’t as good as embryos and I didn’t know then I should’ve froze more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missl73

Thanks gamrguk7 I know it was probably just the embryo this time. I’m still under 35 and we’re having IVF due to severe male factor infertility so no need to think about donor eggs for us. We’ve always had some 5AA blastcocysts from every cycle we’ve done so we’ll just do another fresh cycle and see what we get. Our chances from a fresh just over 50% but only 30% with our last embryo based on its quality so financially it just makes more sense for us to go fresh since we are self funding.

Thanks MSJ. It’s great you have some frozen eggs, it’s so easy in this IVF journey to have regrets about not doing more sooner while you were younger but it’s so hard to know how much to insure yourself for the future.


----------



## gamrguk77

missl73 said:


> Thanks gamrguk7 I know it was probably just the embryo this time. I’m still under 35 and we’re having IVF due to severe male factor infertility so no need to think about donor eggs for us. We’ve always had some 5AA blastcocysts from every cycle we’ve done so we’ll just do another fresh cycle and see what we get. Our chances from a fresh just over 50% but only 30% with our last embryo based on its quality so financially it just makes more sense for us to go fresh since we are self funding.
> 
> Thanks MSJ. It’s great you have some frozen eggs, it’s so easy in this IVF journey to have regrets about not doing more sooner while you were younger but it’s so hard to know how much to insure yourself for the future.


@missl73 
Oh, I'm so sorry. It's my mistake. Not sure for what reason I thought you're 39🙈 apologies.
Then it makes sense to go for a fresh, new cycle and harvest as many embies you can! 

AFM- I had very bad cramps in the last two days. I called my clinic. They said as long there's no bleeding, it's fine. I explained it feels different than from previous cramps, which were the good ones, the ones you feel like pulling and stretching. These were a sharp, stubby pain,Iike someone put a knife in you. Then they said if it's continue today, I should go to local A&E. Luckily today is fine. But I messaged to work and asked if I can do only an 8hrs shifts from now on, instead of 10, cos the nurse also said I've probably overworked myself through the weekend. Which I know I did. I just don't realise that I should slow down and not lift as heavy anymore, even though physically I can, my body says no! I'm my worst enemy sometimes I think. So I had a nice two days sofa day. Today I'm baking a triple mousse cake for my partner's 43rd. Tomorrow after work, we going away. I booked a suprise weekend away as a present. Hope he'll like it 😉 
I like this group, cos you can talk about anything,not only the treatment and so...
Enjoy your weekend ladies.


----------



## missl73

@gamerguk7 don’t be silly no need to apologise, it’s impossible to keep up with everyone’s story and when you’ve got so much going on yourself! Definitely sounds like you need to take it easy. What a treat to have a weekend away, enjoy!!!


----------



## helencc

Good afternoon Lovely Ladies. Another gatecrasher here 😜 I had FET of a very healthy HB on 4th March 2022 so on 9dp5dt. I did the thing that we shouldn’t and tested early 3 days ago and of course it was negative. Silly me. 
We all know why they call it The dreaded TWW…. It is just so hard. since transfer i have been “on the service” been like what ever happens happens … but as this week has gone on the more i realised how much this means to me… how desperate i am for this cycle to work. My DH and I have a beautiful 4yo Boy through own FET and hoping for a sibling. I just turned 40 and that pushed us to go for it!
I just had to share and just had to remember that i am not alone and that come what may we will push through.


----------



## Mercury363

@gamrguk77 how are you getting on? Did you enjoy your weekend away? 

@helencc welcome to the group! Any update from your end?!


----------



## helencc

Mercury363 said:


> @gamrguk77 how are you getting on? Did you enjoy your weekend away?
> 
> @helencc welcome to the group! Any update from your end?!


Hi Mercury363, 
Apologies for the late reply. It turned out a negative for us this time. Waiting on AF so that we can start planning our next trip to Brno.

how are you going?


----------



## Mercury363

Hi @helencc I am sorry to hear it didn't happen for you this time. 
I'm off to Spain again tmw for my first transfer on Friday. They cancelled the last one while I was out there last time as my lining wasn't thick enough. So my fingers are crossed that it will all go ahead. Its been a road of ups and downs so far to get this far but all my testing is done and so at least we know what is wrong. 

How many rounds in are you?


----------



## gamrguk77

Mercury363 said:


> Hi @helencc I am sorry to hear it didn't happen for you this time.
> I'm off to Spain again tmw for my first transfer on Friday. They cancelled the last one while I was out there last time as my lining wasn't thick enough. So my fingers are crossed that it will all go ahead. Its been a road of ups and downs so far to get this far but all my testing is done and so at least we know what is wrong.
> 
> How many rounds in are you?


Hi @Mercury363 

Thank you for your question. I am okay, so far so good with baby. Had my first scan last week, they said I'm 8w3d, we saw the heartbeat ❤. Just had my consultation with the midwife today through the phone, lots of questions. We booked a private scan for next week, cos there's no scans up til week 12. I'm officially graduated from my clinic and they handed me over to my GP. I will miss them all! I did promise them that I will pop in around week12. 
Symptoms are come and go. Lots of mini cramps, even from food or just needing a toilet 🙈 trying to get to know what my body wants. Very sensitive to certain smells, lots of nausea but no sickness so far. Difficult to sleep, as I'm up 3 times at least for a wee. Feeling very tired, sometimes need a nap, but in bed normally before 9pm 😂 
How are you getting on? How was your lining this time? Still in Spain? Xxx


----------



## Mercury363

Hi @gamrguk77 , so good to hear from you. 

I am currently PUPO and in my two week wait, I have covid which I believe I got on the way home from my transfer, no one said it was going to be easy but to be stuck in the back bedroom with only my thoughts for company is a bit crap!! I have of course tested at 6dp5dt, I started yesterday, I have had Ovitrelle so I have hcg in my system anyway so I know that it is that showing up on my tests. My beta is Monday but with this covid I may have to delay it a few days, but it is what it is I suppose, me having it on Monday or the next Monday won't change the outcome! I'm trying to stay positive but with no symptoms and no company I am becoming google obsessive which is never good!!

I am so pleased that you have made it so far, I am sure you are counting the weeks till you get passed the 12 week mark but not long to do now and I hope it flies in for you. I would give anything for a few symptoms right about now, I just feel like my period is coming and that I have covid!!! I am gearing up for disappointment as this is only my first transfer and it doesn't feel like I've got the chops yet to be so lucky, I will just have to wait and see. The embryo was 5AB and hatching so along with my immunosuppressant meds I'm hoping I manage to not lose this one as we have never gotten so far with or without help. And while I know my test lines are only the hormones leftover from my last injection on Tuesday I will admit to keeping looking at them as I have never had a positive before whether it is fantasy or not!!
Please keep us up to date, as you can see by the length of this post I am going slightly insane being left on my own PUPO and with Covid!!


----------



## gamrguk77

Mercury363 said:


> Hi @gamrguk77 , so good to hear from you.
> 
> I am currently PUPO and in my two week wait, I have covid which I believe I got on the way home from my transfer, no one said it was going to be easy but to be stuck in the back bedroom with only my thoughts for company is a bit crap!! I have of course tested at 6dp5dt, I started yesterday, I have had Ovitrelle so I have hcg in my system anyway so I know that it is that showing up on my tests. My beta is Monday but with this covid I may have to delay it a few days, but it is what it is I suppose, me having it on Monday or the next Monday won't change the outcome! I'm trying to stay positive but with no symptoms and no company I am becoming google obsessive which is never good!!
> 
> I am so pleased that you have made it so far, I am sure you are counting the weeks till you get passed the 12 week mark but not long to do now and I hope it flies in for you. I would give anything for a few symptoms right about now, I just feel like my period is coming and that I have covid!!! I am gearing up for disappointment as this is only my first transfer and it doesn't feel like I've got the chops yet to be so lucky, I will just have to wait and see. The embryo was 5AB and hatching so along with my immunosuppressant meds I'm hoping I manage to not lose this one as we have never gotten so far with or without help. And while I know my test lines are only the hormones leftover from my last injection on Tuesday I will admit to keeping looking at them as I have never had a positive before whether it is fantasy or not!!
> Please keep us up to date, as you can see by the length of this post I am going slightly insane being left on my own PUPO and with Covid!!


Hi @Mercury363 

Congrats on being PUPO!!! I have all my toes & fingers crossed for you. 
I did not have one tiny symptoms in the 2WW! And I almost gave up. All I had the usual progesterone side effects which are very similar to your pre period symptoms, so you never know. 
I did my first test on 9dp5dt and it was a very faint line. They say it's not a real positive before due to meds, so you're right. 
Try to avoid Google lol which I know it's easier said then done cos I've done it too. I think we all. But my nurse put me right when I started checking HCG levels, what it should be and shouldn't be. She was right. Everyone is different. High HCG doesn't mean you're gonna be 100% fine or its twins, low HCG doesn't mean that you gonna loose it. So I stopped and taking a break from Google, at least for a while.
I'm sorry about your Covid. I think sooner or later everyone will get it, just like flue. If you had your vaccinations your symptoms I guess milder. I had COVID last November, with no vaccinations and I was dead for five days lol. Still, I only managed to squeeze the first one in between treatments in January. I am scared to have the second when pregnant tbh. Do I need it at all?! Not sure.
Your grading is very good! Hatching are the best!!! Keep it up with positivity. Make a cake, buy some nice dress online, anything to distract yourself for a while. How long do you need to be in quarantine now? As rules are changed I'm not updated. 

AFM- yes, I do count the days down now, only because I can finally stop my meds. I gotta take them til week 12 then do a week with reduced doses until it the end of that week. My belly is full of bruises from the Lubion injections and my ass is totally red from the Evorel patches lol it's so itchy.
But I know my body needs the meds and without it I wouldn't been able to get this far. After week 12 apparently the placenta will be taking over the hormon production and controls. Sounds a bit scary but I've gotta trust. 
I booked a private scan for next Thursday. Can't wait to see baby again and see how much it grown. 
Stay positive and let us know how your testing develop every day.


----------



## Mercury363

@gamrguk77 thank you for your positivity today. It has been lovely to read and greatly needed. Today has been a very hard one. Tested negative this morning but that does me the hcg from my injections is finally out of my body. I'm 8dp5dt, with the Covid I won't be able to do my bloods on Monday, unless my immune system fights it off before this but it is unlikely as it will only be day four. May just have to wait. I think I'm early to test and get despondent but I've already started researching new clinics and working out how to get my funds. I think it helps the potential disappointment to be prepared with a plan b. My NHS appointment is on the 19th May. If this time doesn't work, I will be grateful of the break in the meds (on since September 21) I'm also like a bruised peach and I'm sure half my belly weight is medication! At least that's what I'm telling myself!! 
I've been watching Netflix a lot so far, can't go downstairs as I can't risk DH getting Covid as he runs a factory and we can't have all the girls going down with it. We are spending time talking through doors at the moment which is a novelty and yet sad in itself! I put pen to paper on my ivf experience so far which has been therapeutic. Any more days of this and I will have no excuse to not getting my novel finished! I'M SO BORED!!!!! 😭😭😭😭


----------



## Brighton24

Hello,

I've been following the board on and off since I tested positive but didn't really know what to post.. But I see @Mercury363 that you've tested a tad early today and just rented to send positivity. I waited till 9dp5dt and the line was so faint that I decided if I was pregnant it was not going to stay. I don't think there would have been anything there the day before. I had no symptoms that were obvious throughout the 2ww other than those that come with progesterone supplementation. 
The evening of 8dp5dt I had light bleeding that looked like the start of a period. This was there on the morning of 9dp5dt so even with such a faint positive I thought it was the closest I'd ever get. 

Fast forward over the next few days and the line was clearer. I had a BHG on 13dp5dt and it was 1,367 and again by 15dp5dt it had a bit more than doubled. My scan at 7+2 showed twins. Another at 10+1 and they are still okay. After losing all 27 of my batched embryos from my early 30s, I had little hope for these last two from age 39 but do far they have stayed with me and I'm so grateful. 

My point also is, I still had a faint line on 9dp5dt with twins and rather high bhcg. 

Fingers crossed for you.... But yes, I've found it helps to start to plan next steps to help prepare for, and sister disappointment. I've been there too..

All the best xx B


----------



## Mercury363

@Brighton24 thank you for your post and many congratulations on your bfp, I am sure you were / are thrilled especially after such a loss of all 27 of your embryos, these two were just supposed to be for you. 
I have swung wildly today from positivity to sadness, making plans for one way and then another. Simply put I am all over the show and hoping for a better day tmw. If my Covid test is negative tmw I will be getting myself out for a long walk to clear my head. 
Thank you for your uplifting post! I'm not out yet just a little down today but will take heart from your experience!


----------



## Mercury363

Well ladies I bouncing between boards at the minute asi started on this one and then my transfer was delayed. 

As you know I tested early and with a hcg injection on the three alternative days after my transfer knew I was testing out the hormone only to get a bfn in the days after. 

Today should have been my bloods day but I am stuck in the house with Covid and am poas in the hope to keep me sane. 

I got nothing on hcg strips yesterday 9dp5dt (FET) it today. I got a pregnant 1-2 weeks yesterday in clear blue and another this morning. 

I then also got the below faint lines on a femometer and clear blue this morning as I couldn't resist using different brands. I'm hoping to see them getting darker as so far everything has been really faint! 

I can't hope just yet but has anyone only got faint line positives at 10dp and gone on to have a decent hcg blood test?


----------



## Brighton24

Oh @Mercury363 that's looking exciting. Can definitely see the lines. I thought my lines were not particularly dark but they came up quickly. I only have this one time to go by so I'm not sure I'm the best person to offer insight! I just never thought my lines were that dark. I once tested in the afternoon, maybe 14dp5dt and it was so so so light and I had a terrible panic so I stopped testing. 

So frustrating that you can't get a blood test. I was told because of the variation in darkness of line in tests, it's ideal to stick to digital. 

Maybe that's a long winded way of saying the darkness of my second lines were variable and I clearly had a very decent bhcg at the time but it really threw me. I would not do any more till your concentrated am urine tomorrow perhaps. How long till you can have a blood test? 

Fingers crossed!! 😊 Xx B


----------



## Mercury363

Thanks @Brighton24 ! I'm excited but trying not to be as I have never gotten close to a positive in three years so thrilled to have gotten something! 
I have a beta by post coming tmw, I needed something so paid to get an online company to do it. It should tell me something by Wed or Thurs. As I am still positive for Covid, I need two negatives and so I have booked my proper in person beta on Friday. I'm really hoping I will be clear of Covid and able to go. 

My progesterone is always really low and those little protolux injections are a literal pain in my ass so I'm hoping to go down to just the one a day along with my hibor injection. I'd taken anything right now though if I thought I could make this stick!. 
I am only testing fmu. Otherwise I would go crazy. I've spent a small fortune on various branded and non sticks but really I just need the beta at this stage!!


----------

